# Request your Signature/Avatar/Logo Here



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 30, 2008)

*
You can request for Signature,Avatar or Logo (for ur website) in this thread.*

*Provide us with the following information:-**
1. Photo which u want. (optinal)
2. Text to write
3. Size of the signature/avatar/logo.
4. Animation or not.*
*
You should have 100 posts and be atleast a month old member to request here.*
*
Once you had requested you can't request for another 1 Week..*

Example:-
-------------------------------------
1. Photo: Trunk from Dragon Ball Z
2. Text :Krazzy Warrior
3. Size : 450px × 180px
4. Non-Animation
-------------------------------------
And we will make something like this:-

**i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/KrazzyWarriorSignature1-1.jpg*

---------------------------

First and Foremost we need some good Photo Designer (Gimper, Photoshop expert) who will provide u with the *signature/avatar/logo* i.e. who will make *signature/avatar/logo*.

*1. Krazzy Warrior* (me)
*2. abhi.eternal*
*3.* *hari_sanker_r*
*4. kl@w-24*
*5. hullap
6. **beta testing*

This will make us to be expert in Gimp/Photoshop...

*Note:- Those whose names are written in the above (^^) list are requested to check this thread after they login in this forum..*

*I know that image in signature can't be used in this forum but u can still use that in other forums.
* 

Thank You! 

*People may now start requesting

***i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/NFS-PSSig.jpg*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

Nice Free service.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

@ravi 





Krazzy Warrior said:


> This will make us to be expert in Gimp/Photoshop...



I saw this kind of thread in many other forum and thought that our digit forum is not less than all those forum so I made this thread in this forum...
btw in those forum pages of that kind of thread had reached to 45 pages (popular) and even in some forum it is made sticky...

Our mods even can make this thread sticky...

Someone request...


----------



## abhi.eternal (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

I can help in designing  I am not an expert though, but I have experience with Photoshop


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*



abhi.eternal said:


> I can help in designing  I am not an expert though, but I have experience with Photoshop



name added in 1st post...
Any request....


----------



## ico (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

Nice thread.....

I'll definitely request one when I'll think of uploading some content on my site.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

can u make my avatar into some animation??
that will be really helpfull...
coz i have been long thinking to change my avatar.. its been there 2-3 years...

if u could do any animation that will be nice... no need for any name inclusion , i f u want u can add naveen_reloaded...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

^^ Are u saying me to insert animating text in ur present avatar..
plz write clearly..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

No bro...
I an just saying is it possible to make the present design in my avatar to have some animation...


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

Thanks bro in advance for such an effort.
I want a logo to be made.

Text: AlchemRayz
Size: 150x300 px
Animation: If possible yes, if not, no problem.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

@naveen_reloaded

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Avatar_naveen_reloaded.gif

@sachin_kothari

doing...


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*



Krazzy Warrior said:


> @naveen_reloaded
> 
> *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Avatar_naveen_reloaded.gif
> 
> ...


Suggestion -

Make back-image flashing. Will look more attractive.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*



Krazzy Warrior said:


> @naveen_reloaded
> 
> *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Avatar_naveen_reloaded.gif



Were are you ?????????

@sachin_kothari

will take sometime...other volunteer "abhi.eternal" help....


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

will help for sure... but right now, i am in office, so i will edit it after going home.... have patience


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*



sachin_kothari said:


> Size: 150x300 px



Size : *150x300 px*   or  *300x150 px*

plz clear it.... because for logo the size must be 300x150 px..


----------



## sachin_kothari (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

^^ Thanks for replying.
I want the height of the logo to be 150 px and width as 300 px.
And i can wait, no hurry mate.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

sorry guys ....
for late reply..

really thnks for the avatar you made.. its really nice.. thanks again...

the size was quite big..

Krazzy warrior can u tell us wht software u use and hoe u do ??

a small tutorial like thing...

you know ...

Off topic..

Guys i have photoshop latest version..can anyone say how to beautify words.. or alphabet.. size if my avatar size... small .. one ..

actually i am thinking of changing avatar to my " NR! " or "Siva" or "Naveen"

I want to beautify just like wht gigacore , abhi.eternal have did with thier avatar..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

*@ sachin_kothari*

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/AlchemRayz.gif

*@ naveen_reloaded*



naveen_reloaded said:


> really thnks for the avatar you made.. its really nice.. thanks again...







naveen_reloaded said:


> Krazzy warrior can u tell us wht software u use and hoe u do ??



*GIMP *




naveen_reloaded said:


> actually i am thinking of changing avatar to my " NR! " or "Siva" or "Naveen"



Ur name "Naveen"... If u want I can do that for u i can make avatar of ur name as Abhi have... infact Abhi where are u .... Abhi make an avatar like u have for Naveen....

Offtopic:-

Guys, my exams are coming near so from now on till 1 month Abhi.eternal and Dark Star will complete down your request and if any new user want to join this group of making Avatar/Signature/Logo then he is welcomed to do so...

cheer-e-peace


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

thnks Krazzy Warrior  for ur effort ...

but one thing ... if a small tutorial is possible to be wrote for us .. many of us can be more creative and create thier own avatar...

is it possible to do wht Abhi.eternal has done with his avatar with GIMP ...

i have photoshop ... can anything be done with like reflection .. sort of things...


----------



## Garbage (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

In Photoshop, you can give extra effects in Layer Properties.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

1. Photo: some good linkin park picture
2. Text ritish
3. Size : 450px × 180px
4. Animation


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

@ garbage i tried few things .. and have made this ..

*i35.tinypic.com/52yqa.jpg

my siggy has been changed... 

more over .. please do comment on the siggy...

did a few wallpapers for my self for my laptop .. will upload soon...


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

Naveen, here you go...


> *i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/Digit%20Avatars/NR.png


Sachin, here's yours:


> *i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/alchemRayz.png


Pritish, here's yours... btw I am a Linkin Park fan too 



> *i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/linkin_pritish.gif


..others give me some time as I hardly get any  will upload them as soon as I finish one


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

How's my new avatar?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

*i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/Digit%20Avatars/NR.png

Font please...

*i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/alchemRayz.png

Font Please

*i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/linkin_pritish.gif

Font please...

so Abhi give me fonts of all these...
u just rocks...

@beta testing...
gr8


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

howz my new avatar ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

My new signature (made by me):-

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/KrazzyWarriorSignatureHitman.jpg

If anybody want then I can all his name instead of mine in the pic....


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

@Gigacore- LOL 
@Krazzy- It's awesome man. Really superb.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

^^ Thanks...
If u want (new request) I can write ur name instead of mine in the signature...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 3, 2008)

@ abhi.eternal

thnks for the wonderful avatar u created for me ... that was awesome .. i would say..

gona change my avatar with ur creation...

thnks ..

can tell us how u did , if u dont mind..

the software used...
the way it was created... 
layers or special stuffs used...

so that we can also try ...

thnks once again for creating me that awesome avatar...

thnks ...

update :

updated my avatar.. it now looks terribly HOT!!!

and here is a site for guys like krazzy warrior and abhi... *psdtuts.com ..

i hope this site new for u guys ...

this site really rocks for all those who want to do something thier own with photoshop...

i am now trying to do something like this ...

*psdtuts.s3.amazonaws.com/145_Text_Overlay/200x200.jpg

*psdtuts.com/text-effects-tutorials/create-a-layered-glowing-text-effect/


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 4, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> > *i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/Digit%20Avatars/NR.png
> >
> > Font please...
> 
> ...


And now the next one...





naveen_reloaded said:


> @ abhi.eternal
> 
> thnks for the wonderful avatar u created for me ... that was awesome .. i would say..
> 
> ...


Thank you for appreciating the work  
Well, I use Photoshop for my designs but please don't ask me for tutorials as I, myself, can't do it for a second time!! It just happens  But yes I do use a lot of filters. The list is bloated!!!!

And yes, I am a student of PSDTUTS  Thank you bringing that to notice anyway. And I will also try to create the layered glowing text effect.

...And now since Krazzy made one, I had to make my a siggy for myself too  Its for you to judge whose is better 

*i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/abhi_graffiti.jpg


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 4, 2008)

Its looks like a graffti.... Anyway it was nice too...

Regarding filter..where can i get them... Is it free or for cost?
Can you suggest a few?

And if you  get the glowing text right... Please inform here... I have few doubts... I tried it and everything went right until you do that duplication of the text... Which didnt give me the same effect as theirs...


----------



## sachin_kothari (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Krazzy warrior and abhi, thanks for your great work. And thanks for helping me out. I will be using the one designed be abhi as i like it more. Great going guys.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 4, 2008)

@Krazzy Warrior- Thanks for the offer, but not right now. I'll tell you when I think of something.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 4, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Its looks like a graffti.... Anyway it was nice too...
> 
> Regarding filter..where can i get them... Is it free or for cost?
> Can you suggest a few?
> ...



it _is _a graffiti!! and just google for photoshop filters and download if you like them. i mostly use free filters.

and after i am able to get the text effect, most probably i will make a wallpaper 



sachin_kothari said:


> Hey Krazzy warrior and abhi, thanks for your great work. And thanks for helping me out. I will be using the one designed be abhi as i like it more. Great going guys.



thanks. i am glad that you selected my design even though it was not animated like krazzy's...


----------



## hsr (Sep 4, 2008)

@ Krazzy, i do some banner designing for own usage... i think i can help.
most probably i concentrate on moho(for vector drawing) + PS for logos.
categories are fantastic art and funny cartoons !
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 5, 2008)

You are most welcome to lend a helping hand bro... but why are you sad being a member and not a moderator in this forum???!!!!


----------



## hsr (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ coz the mods have closed almost 50% of my threads becoz of others fking replys !
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 5, 2008)

sachin_kothari said:


> Hey Krazzy warrior and abhi, thanks for your great work. And thanks for helping me out. I will be using the one designed be abhi as i like it more. Great going guys.



Thanks...



abhi.eternal said:


> it _is _a graffiti!! and just google for photoshop filters and download if you like them. i mostly use free filters.
> 
> and after i am able to get the text effect, most probably i will make a wallpaper
> 
> thanks. i am glad that you selected my design even though it was not animated like krazzy's...



keep going abhi



hari_sanker_r said:


> @ Krazzy, i do some banner designing for own usage... i think i can help.
> most probably i concentrate on moho(for vector drawing) + PS for logos.
> categories are fantastic art and funny cartoons !
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png



Name added happy...



beta testing said:


> @Krazzy Warrior- Thanks for the offer, but not right now. I'll tell you when I think of something.



ok.



pritish_kul2 said:


> 1. Photo: some good linkin park picture
> 2. Text ritish
> 3. Size : 450px × 180px
> 4. Animation




Where are u...???


----------



## hsr (Sep 5, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Name added happy...


Thanks!
Added to my siggy ˇˇ


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 5, 2008)

abhi.eternal said:


> ...And now since Krazzy made one, I had to make my a siggy for myself too  Its for you to judge whose is better
> 
> *i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/abhi_graffiti.jpg



*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/KrazzyWarriorSignatureHitman.jpg

I donot think my one is weaker than yours or yours one is weaker than mine..

btw Isn't this thread deserves to be sticky ??


----------



## hsr (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ ask to rarboo

a pic of mine.... 
*skreem.exofire.net/logo1.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 5, 2008)

I also created my own avatar & a siggy for my name :

*i36.tinypic.com/rkx7bc.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 5, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I also created my own avatar & a siggy for my name :
> 
> *i36.tinypic.com/rkx7bc.jpg



good work..

I am including ur name in 1st post of this thread..

Any new request


----------



## hullap (Sep 5, 2008)

tried gimp
hope it doesnt look bad 
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/9875/hullapid9.png


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 5, 2008)

Name added*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/48large.png

Koi to request karo*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41large.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 5, 2008)

Can someone create an avatar for me?
Anything which best describes my username ?


----------



## hsr (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ working on it....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 5, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Can someone create an avatar for me?
> Anything which best describes my username ?



I think ur present avatar "crysis" fully describes ur username..
so I won't be working on it..*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/10large.png


----------



## Ecko (Sep 5, 2008)

If I can get a Logo
Name Can Be Ecko or C[Ψ]PĥЄЯ™
BackGround Can Be Tecnho Stuff or Something of Robotics
Please .....!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 5, 2008)

Ecko said:


> If I can get a Logo
> Name Can Be Ecko or C[Ψ]PĥЄЯ™
> BackGround Can Be Tecnho Stuff or Something of Robotics
> Please .....!!!



Working..


----------



## Ecko (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanx Buddy


----------



## hsr (Sep 5, 2008)

Mr conqueror, i hope you like this :
*skreem.exofire.net/logo.jpg

Download the photoshop (PSD) file here (with unrasterised text layer)
*skreem.exofire.net/logo.psd

@ ecko, here is the pic:
*skreem.exofire.net/ecko.jpg
Here is the PSD with the font used :
*skreem.exofire.net/ecko.rar


----------



## Ecko (Sep 5, 2008)

Tu kaisa bhi bana yaar
No Afssos here


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok I got fascinated by hari's art and making a small amendment in it :-

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/ecko.jpg

@ Hari

from where u got that beautiful hand..link please...


----------



## Ecko (Sep 5, 2008)

Guyz i expected some colors 
Thats the only color I dont Like 
try some blue black something like dat
Reeeaaaaaaly appreciate ur efforts ....!!!
Thanx for pic


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Request your Avatar/Signature or Logos*

@Ecko



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Offtopic:-
> 
> Guys, my exams are coming near so from now on till 1 month Abhi.eternal and Dark Star will complete down your request and if any new user want to join this group of making Avatar/Signature/Logo then he is welcomed to do so...
> 
> cheer-e-peace



my exam will over 26th September...
Make then if u donot get ur desired result...


----------



## hullap (Sep 5, 2008)

Ecko said:


> If I can get a Logo
> Name Can Be Ecko or C[Ψ]PĥЄЯ™
> BackGround Can Be Tecnho Stuff or Something of Robotics
> Please .....!!!



working

just a 5 min try
*www.imgx.org/files/22460_blkpv/matrix_wideweb__430x326.jpg
if u want something like this, i will continue  (studying, cant waste time)


----------



## hsr (Sep 5, 2008)

krazzy it is just google search on robotics and in 2nd or 3rd page...

you can get it from the psd file it is layered... no watermark...


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 5, 2008)

Plz rate the Chelsea wally I created.

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/1336/chelseawallru4.th.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 5, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Plz rate the Chelsea wally I created.
> 
> *img141.imageshack.us/img141/1336/chelseawallru4.th.jpg



Hey I also created 2 wallpapers some time ago


----------



## hullap (Sep 5, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Plz rate the Chelsea wally I created.
> 
> *img141.imageshack.us/img141/1336/chelseawallru4.th.jpg



background needs a texture


----------



## hsr (Sep 5, 2008)

there is a thing called auto contrast in PS by ctrl+shift+l you coud use it to get a balanced brightness. Some background would be appreciable


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 5, 2008)

@beta testing
A bit more texturing and it will look AWESOME 
I have a request
Can I have a Linkin Park animated avatar that has a size within the forum limits?
Some thing in the lines of pritishkul2's avatar will do


----------



## hsr (Sep 5, 2008)

animated...can't help.... get some album arts of LP from here:*www.allcdcovers.com/show/64177/linkin_park_bleed_it_out_2007_retail_cd/front


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 6, 2008)

@beta testing.
ur name added in 1st post.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 6, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> Mr conqueror, i hope you like this :
> *skreem.exofire.net/logo.jpg
> 
> Download the photoshop (PSD) file here (with unrasterised text layer)
> *skreem.exofire.net/logo.psd


COOL. This is *exactly* what I wanted  
Can you please resize the horse so that it fits and i can use it here in this forum?


----------



## hullap (Sep 6, 2008)

hullap said:


> working
> 
> just a 5 min try
> *www.imgx.org/files/22460_blkpv/matrix_wideweb__430x326.jpg
> if u want something like this, i will continue  (studying, cant waste time)



hmm, i got a PM from Ecko
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/6351/200809061059481280x1024cv0.th.png
so work done


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 6, 2008)

It seems this thread is not popular enough. Let's all request the mods to make this sticky. Why don't we add a link to this thread in our sigs? That way, we can make this thread popular.

BTW, modified the wally.
*img379.imageshack.us/img379/1341/chelseawallcopydk2.th.jpg


----------



## hsr (Sep 6, 2008)

^^ already added to my siggy...

conq. download here 
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/b99c34d9608a9d967edcf2d70f1f8ff2.jpg
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/2f5d0b00d70bc87069c9f0be7b0958e5.gif
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/b99c34d9608a9d967edcf2d70f1f8ff2.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 6, 2008)

These are 2 wallpapers I made nearly a year ago:

*klaw24.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/chelsea-wallpaper-by-me.jpg?w=300&h=225

Another one:

*klaw24.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/joe-cole.jpg?w=300&h=225

So how would you rate these?


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 6, 2008)

Now thats Awesome 
Where's Frank???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 6, 2008)

^ ^ ^
Will make one when I get some inspiration


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 6, 2008)

What inspiration is needed? 
Anyway great work 
Which match's scoreboard is present in Wally 1?
Or is it photoshopped?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 6, 2008)

^ ^ ^
Well actually it's been a year since I made these, so I'm a bit rusty and out of ideas at the moment... 

The scoreboard is from the 2007 FA Cup final


----------



## hsr (Sep 6, 2008)

^^ lol
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8large.png


----------



## casanova (Sep 6, 2008)

Keep up the good work and do some for me as well.

A logo for my blog please. I am not that creative so I can't suggest the colors or image. You can visit my blog for that. (This is in no way to increase my traffic )

I wanted the text Nova at the top left and Nerdweed at the bottom right just above the link bar.


----------



## hullap (Sep 6, 2008)

hmmm
lemme see


----------



## hsr (Sep 6, 2008)

^^ this is the job for professionals not KIDs like you 
working on it...


----------



## hullap (Sep 6, 2008)

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/1900/51885422yd6.gif
5min work


----------



## hsr (Sep 6, 2008)

*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/b99de8ffbc0ec95635f9789c2835b478.jpg
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/b6c88641fa75cbb9416fd416c4abdea0.jpg
what abt th3s3
5min work here too
source files: *skreem.exofire.net/nerdweed.rar


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 6, 2008)

Another 5 minute job coming up!!

*i36.tinypic.com/2hcgv45.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 6, 2008)

Gr8 wallies klaw!!!


----------



## hsr (Sep 6, 2008)

Problably windows right?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 6, 2008)

@beta testing

Thanks!!


----------



## ico (Sep 6, 2008)

hullap said:


> background needs a texture


And *'s' *should be made *'$'*

*Chel$ea......*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> And *'s' *should be made *'$'*
> 
> *Chel$ea......*



When the club you support has 2 four-letter words in its name, you shouldn't talk like this, sonny boy! 



thewisecrab said:


> Where's Frank???



I considered it as a request. So, here it is:

*klaw24.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/frank_lampard_edit.jpg?w=300&h=225

Made it tonight. Hope you like it!


----------



## hsr (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^ooooo barclays hooligan...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 7, 2008)

Guys, I make wallpapers, can I just post them here or start a new thread for it?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 7, 2008)

hullap said:


> hmm, i got a PM from Ecko
> *img221.imageshack.us/img221/6351/200809061059481280x1024cv0.th.png
> so work done



very good..



beta testing said:


> It seems this thread is not popular enough. Let's all request the mods to make this sticky. Why don't we add a link to this thread in our sigs? That way, we can make this thread popular.



Thanx.. Mod plz make this thread sticky.



hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ already added to my siggy...
> 
> conq. download here
> *skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/b99c34d9608a9d967edcf2d70f1f8ff2.jpg
> ...



gr8 request completed



hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ this is the job for professionals not KIDs like you
> working on it...



plz donot say so..



hari_sanker_r said:


> *skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/b99de8ffbc0ec95635f9789c2835b478.jpg
> *skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/b6c88641fa75cbb9416fd416c4abdea0.jpg
> what abt th3s3
> 5min work here too
> source files: *skreem.exofire.net/nerdweed.rar



good work.



hullap said:


> *img233.imageshack.us/img233/1900/51885422yd6.gif
> 5min work



good but need some more effort.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Another 5 minute job coming up!!
> 
> *i36.tinypic.com/2hcgv45.jpg



gr8....



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Guys, I make wallpapers, can I just post them here or start a new thread for it?



ya u can post that here and make ur name added in 1st post of this tread (photo designer)..

Guys bye going back to study


----------



## hsr (Sep 7, 2008)

i am just messing up with hullap, he's really a kid ! but has got brains... kinda pro in linux and ofcource i suk at linux  BTW this thread should be sticky..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 7, 2008)

I will update my first post of this thread after my exam (donot have time)..
Till then mods plz make this thread sticky..
Guys why donot u all PM mod to make this thread sticky..



hari_sanker_r said:


> i am just messing up with hullap, he's really a kid ! but has got brains... kinda pro in linux and ofcource i suk at linux  BTW this thread should be sticky..



me too a kid (9th STD in school)


----------



## hsr (Sep 7, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/19large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/19large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/19large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/19large.png

Update: you all ppl request here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97286


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 7, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=936339


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 7, 2008)

^^ Good luck for your exams. My exams are also coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 7, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ already added to my siggy...
> 
> conq. download here
> *skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/b99c34d9608a9d967edcf2d70f1f8ff2.jpg
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 7, 2008)

This is a logo I created for my blog.
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/1076/logocopyec6.th.jpg
Plz rate it and create a better one if you can.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 7, 2008)

@beta testing
did u see my new Frank Lampard wallpaper?? 
It's on the previous page and on my blog! 

I quickly made a simple one for you:

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/8098/007reportsoi0.th.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 7, 2008)

1st post updated


----------



## hsr (Sep 8, 2008)

hey chenge the you can't request for next 10 days thing.... and then also i am trying to hack and make the thread sticky... but i think no need to take risk. but still the freak mods won't let this thread be sticky!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 8, 2008)

Edited


Krazzy Warrior said:


> *
> Once you had requested you can't request for another 2 days..*



Mods plz make sticky...
where are other user sleeping*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27.png


----------



## hsr (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ yes theyre probably hibernating...
Hey not yet my member pls join....


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

I sent a PM to goobimama and still no reply 
@abhishek- Nice logo man. Thanks. And all of your wallpapers are COOL 
Sad man. This week there's nothing interesting to post abt football since there were no matches


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 8, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I sent a PM to goobimama and still no reply
> @abhishek- Nice logo man. Thanks. And all of your wallpapers are COOL
> Sad man. This week there's nothing interesting to post abt football since there were no matches


Thanks!! 
And yes, I hate international breaks!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 8, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I sent a PM to goobimama and still no reply



even me..

Any new REQUEST



Krazzy Warrior said:


> *STATUS:-*
> 
> naveen_reloaded ---> completed
> sachin_kothari ---> completed
> ...



*???* plz confirm whether u have got ur desired result or not..

*Where r u all ??*


----------



## hsr (Sep 9, 2008)

Phreakin Mods


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 11, 2008)

*New Request ???**s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/1large.png


----------



## din (Sep 11, 2008)

@Krazzy Warrior - Here you go 

My blog is - *www.dinkar.com It is just a personal blog, no commercial interests / ads.

Will be great if you guys can make a small logo for it. Basically, Dinkar = Sun, so something like a sun will be ok. 

Logo size - any size that fit in my site.

Animation - No animation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2008)

I need a Logo for *Gaurish Sharma Live*. 
1. Photo: depends, the bottom line is it should look cool
2. Text: Gaurish Sharma or Gaurish Sharma Live or G Sharma or any such alias
3. Size of the signature/avatar/logo:standard logo to fit in blog header
4. Animation or not: Depends, if it suits then okay, else it can be safely skipped

Extra notes:
Mak something that is Unique & Simple which reflects me.
Please feel free to Experiment


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 11, 2008)

can you make a avatar for my forum. Actually I need a default avatar for my forum members.
My forums url is:
www.9zap.com/forums


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 11, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> can you make a avatar for my forum. Actually I need a default avatar for my forum members.
> My forums url is:
> www.9zap.com/forums



working on it...

*Ur avatar will be ready till tomorrow 2 PM* *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/74.png


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 11, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> working on it...
> 
> *Ur avatar will be ready till tomorrow 2 PM* *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/74.png


Great !!!


----------



## hsr (Sep 11, 2008)

all requests under process...
special consideration for mr din coz he's from my area, and also ravi coz he runs his own forum, but gary, i would like you to change your theme, coz it's just the old skool blog colors

@ ravi, one payment, can you make me a mod in your forum.... if you don't mind ...
my last wish is to become a mod


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 11, 2008)

@Krazy Warrior, hari_sanker_r
No. Did not get my result 
Can you'll please create an LP avatar?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> can you make a avatar for my forum. Actually I need a default avatar for my forum members.
> My forums url is:
> www.9zap.com/forums



*i35.tinypic.com/so4wp2.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/2qltzqg.jpg

Pretty basic ones, I know...


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 11, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> When the club you support has 2 four-letter words in its name, you shouldn't talk like this, sonny boy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zOMFG 
Thats awesome!!!!!
Great work (was offline for a couple of days so couldnt reply earlier)


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 11, 2008)

@gary4gar- Working on yours.

Here you go din. Hope you like it.

*img65.imageshack.us/img65/4685/dinkarlogoaf2.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> zOMFG
> Thats awesome!!!!!
> Great work (was offline for a couple of days so couldnt reply earlier)



Thanks!!


----------



## hsr (Sep 11, 2008)

beta testing said:


> @gary4gar- Working on yours.
> 
> Here you go din. Hope you like it.
> 
> *img65.imageshack.us/img65/4685/dinkarlogoaf2.jpg


Google stuff...

anyways here is a prototype...
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/acb8c066c5a3a801c066d0e0b2cd2d45.jpg
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/75a561f1693fd42f58c938e633d83ce7.png


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2008)

din said:


> @Krazzy Warrior - Here you go
> 
> My blog is - *www.dinkar.com It is just a personal blog, no commercial interests / ads.
> 
> ...



Here's the first version, I'll try and make 2 more:

*i36.tinypic.com/30ayo02.jpg

I used this image to match the color-scheme of your blog. Other versions that I'll make won't be so considerate!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 11, 2008)

^^Gasp.... I'm speechless.....That is a-w-e-s-o-m-e


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2008)

din said:


> @Krazzy Warrior - Here you go
> 
> My blog is - *www.dinkar.com It is just a personal blog, no commercial interests / ads.
> 
> ...



Okay, so here's version 2 - minimalistic:

*i36.tinypic.com/2uomlc8.jpg

version 3 - with subtle shadows for the text:

*i33.tinypic.com/rvhvo6.jpg

version 4 - with shadows and glow:

*i34.tinypic.com/r0pklv.jpg


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 11, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *i35.tinypic.com/so4wp2.jpg
> 
> *i33.tinypic.com/2qltzqg.jpg
> 
> Pretty basic ones, I know...


Thanks a lot buddy. Good work.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 12, 2008)

Mr. Din, here you go....

<THIS PIC WAS REMOVED>

I hope it's good enough  If you select my header, make the post titles on your site black. Also change the sidebar color to black as well. It will look better.

@others: I really apologize for not being able to make the images for all of you. I hardly get time after office. And on weekends, I stay out. So please don't mind if I am not able to fulfill all your requests, though I'll try my best 

And hell yeah... I want this thread to be a sticky too


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2008)

my project got terminated... fking current, did not save... again bak wid the prototypes
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png

came up with this... but i really think that the one i did not save was better
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/3527dd78f0214fb9b1143bf52eeeb7da.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2008)

what theme you guys suggest?


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2008)

WOW !!!! I am impressed. 

/ Din on happy tears.

I never expected such a fast and excellent work.

Now you guys confuse me, lol. I mean not sure which to select.

Do you mind me suggesting some small modifications ? I am embarrassed to ask, coz you are doing a great help without asking for any $$$.

Gimme 2 days, on a trip and I am gonna select one soon.

Once again - Thanks a million. You guys simply Rox


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2008)

you are always welcome, BTW please add some credits to the owner of your future logo in your blogroll or about page
and gary, visit *themes.blogflux.com/blogger for some themes, i would suggest you change to wordpress, and don't worry, it allows copying another blog... wordpress just rox!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 12, 2008)

din said:


> WOW !!!! I am impressed.
> 
> / Din on happy tears.
> 
> ...



What kind of modifications?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Can you help me make my avatar(iPod Nano one) have the paint splattingfrom the ipod down to the bottom?(like in the video)
Thanks if possible.


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2008)

^^^ you already have it????*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/91.png


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

@ravi...

This for u..:-

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/9zap.png


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2008)

ravi, my server is down, please look  the attachment


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

I think more guys,, those whose request are completed to PM mod for making this thread stickty...

Busy in Exams so din and other donot have time for ur work but I think u have got ur desired result...



hari_sanker_r said:


> ravi, my server is down, please look  the attachment



attachment doesn't open... upload it in photobucket.com


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> you are always welcome, BTW please add some credits to the owner of your future logo in your blogroll or about page
> and gary, visit *themes.blogflux.com/blogger for some themes, i would suggest you change to wordpress, and don't worry, it allows copying another blog... wordpress just rox!


I was also thinking of changing to WP.
i would migrate to wordpress shortly.

Please suggest a cool 2column theme which is unique and renders on most browsers. i am looking for a simple theme with a light background.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 12, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @ravi...
> 
> This for u..:-
> 
> *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/9zap.png


cool.........
Thanks a lot buddy.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

so which one u liked the most...????

*Kl@w-24 *or* Krazzy Warrior* (mine one)..

and ravi pm mod...see previous post of mine...



thewisecrab said:


> @Krazy Warrior, hari_sanker_r
> No. Did not get my result
> Can you'll please create an LP avatar?



here is ur avatar:- *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/LinkinPart_big.gif

But u cannot use this as it exceed forum rules avatar size.. 

Use this but it doesn't look cool as upper one is...**i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/LinkinPart_small.gif*


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 12, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @ravi...
> 
> This for u..:-
> 
> *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/9zap.png



Doesn't it look like my avatar


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

ya it is called avatar fascinating...but I didn't copy anything from urs..


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 12, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ya it is called avatar fascinating...but I didn't copy anything from urs..


avatar fascinating ... what does that mean  ...oh, and i am not saying you copied. its a pretty common design


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

get fascinated by ur avatar...

think u didn't know the meaning of fascinate :- it means *personal charm*

btw did u pmed mods regarding making this thread sticky..??


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 12, 2008)

do i have to PM the mods?? aren't they looking into this thread at all??!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

no I donot think so they are looking in this thread...

@gary4gar

give the theme so that I can make a suitable logo for ur website..


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2008)

@beta testing

That is nice. But I think 'Sun' get too much importance in that ? lol. Please do not feel bad. I mean Sun is bit big in that ?

@Kl@w-24

Looks cool. If you can make it - Din's Blog - will be great. I feel very old when someone call my full name  So, using - Din - as my name is a trick to sound like a young person lol

@abhi.eternal

I loved it, but only thing is I will have to change the entire theme and design of the blog to match the header. I am thinking on it though .. (suggestion  - same as above, I mean Din lol)

@hari_sanker_r

Simple and pretty neat design. Liked both, but in second one (thats the last one you posted in this page), possible to change the font / size of font ? I mean possible to make it on top rt side ? Like as in my blog (at present it is text in my site).

Thanks a lot guys and sorry for bugging you too much.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

^^


Krazzy Warrior said:


> btw did u pmed mods regarding making this thread sticky..??


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 12, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^^ you already have it????*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/91.png



no way dude! But can anyone help? 
If it is not possible, can someone make me a avatar that says " macboy" or something like that... And please please dont start insulting me as a macboy. Thanks guys!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> If it is not possible, can someone make me a avatar that *says* " macboy" or something like that... And please please dont start insulting me as a macboy. Thanks guys!



What do u mean by *says* do u mean that contain word "macboy" and which kind of photo do u want..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Big apple logo with macboy inside the logo. If there are extra space just fill it in with gray. What I mean by macboy is letters. And pick a good font for me. Thanks!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> so which one u liked the most...????
> 
> *Kl@w-24 *or* Krazzy Warrior* (mine one)..
> 
> ...


Nice one.. Thaanks a million You'll rocK!!!!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok so use them ASAP.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2008)

Done!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Big apple logo with macboy inside the logo. If there are extra space just fill it in with gray. What I mean by macboy is letters. And pick a good font for me. Thanks!



Large (u can't use in this forum):-
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/macboy_bigpng.png

Small (u can use in this forum):-
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/macboy_smallpng.png


*The maximum dimension of this forum is 80x80 px which sucks..It must be around 100x100 px..*



thewisecrab said:


> Done!!!



hey why it is not animating ???


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> no I donot think so they are looking in this thread...
> 
> @gary4gar
> 
> give the theme so that I can make a suitable logo for ur website..


I was thinking of keeping the same theme, but you said that this one sucks.
So okay, please tell the one which sucks less


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

I am not saying that sucks that rocks but as hari replied I thought u will change theme..
ok working for logo on that theme only..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Large (u can't use in this forum):-
> *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/macboy_bigpng.png
> 
> Small (u can use in this forum):-
> ...


Thanks dude! It's awesome!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

So use that ASAP.

1st post of this thread keeps on updating...

@ cooldudie3 and thewisecrab

plz PM mods regarding making this thread sticky..


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2008)

@Krazzy Warrior
I dont know but its working well on other forums 
Thanks again


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

u r satisfied means work completed. 

PM Mods....


----------



## nvidia (Sep 12, 2008)

@Krazzy, can you do something with nvidia and ATi?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> @Krazzy, can you do something with nvidia and ATi?



??? what do u mean by that...???


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2008)

^^ i on it, btw equal importance or nvidia more?
PMing mods is no use, i am gonna ask raaboo to do something, if not, the grudge,if not pathik, if not hitbox.......


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ i on it, btw equal importance or nvidia more?
> PMing mods is no use, i am gonna ask raaboo to do something, if not, the grudge,if not pathik, if not hitbox.......



koi to aasa mod hoga jo sticky kare ga..


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2008)

as i said before, MODS ARE PHREAKIN !@#$%^&*()


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

Let target any one mod and have heavy attack of PM which say sticky... *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/72large.png


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2008)

then they will probably ban you for ever


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2008)

I think you guys need not worry on the sticky part. As goobi suggested, this thread is already on top, and you can always bump to keep it on top.


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2008)

well, din you can modify my project from this psd file....
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/din1.psd

here are the respective images for the pervious requests...
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/9zap_completed.jpg
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/nvidia copy.jpg
here is the source for nvidia:
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/nvidia.psd

sorry, resized image:
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/nvidia_formatted.jpg

hey guys, found out this thread....
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92396
same by krazzy warrior, but unfortunately got locked bcoz the fking mod was fking idiot..
btw this kid is smart, bump the thread usin another name, anyways i sent a formal request to raaboo and is waiting for his reply abt making the thread sticky.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 12, 2008)

@hari_sanker_r: Thanks.. Could you cut off the nvidia part from the image? I want only the ATi Geforce part..


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's what you requested-

*img372.imageshack.us/img372/7639/nvidiacopyhz9.jpg


----------



## nvidia (Sep 12, 2008)

^^Thanks


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 12, 2008)

din said:


> @Kl@w-24
> 
> Looks cool. If you can make it - Din's Blog - will be great. I feel very old when someone call my full name  So, using - Din - as my name is a trick to sound like a young person lol





Here you go:

*i33.tinypic.com/x40hoi.jpg

OR

*i36.tinypic.com/2a7vj1h.jpg

OR

*i36.tinypic.com/biseig.jpg

OR

*i34.tinypic.com/2qsngy8.jpg


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2008)

lolz



nvidia said:


> @hari_sanker_r: Thanks.. Could you cut off the nvidia part from the image? I want only the ATi Geforce part..


beta done it, btw rate my pic...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Here's what you requested-
> 
> *img372.imageshack.us/img372/7639/nvidiacopyhz9.jpg



happy..request completed..



hari_sanker_r said:


> hey guys, found out this thread....
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92396
> same by krazzy warrior, but unfortunately got locked bcoz the fking mod was fking idiot..






> btw this *kid is smart, bump the thread using another name*, anyways i sent a formal request to raaboo and is waiting for his reply abt making the thread sticky.



*Aab itni bhi tarif mat karo*..sinchan style..


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 12, 2008)

hello krazy..thats a nice initiative..can u make a flashing avatar for me saying " Heavy Metal rocks !!" with some guitar etc


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 13, 2008)

din said:


> I think you guys need not worry on the sticky part. As goobi suggested, this thread is already on top, and you can always bump to keep it on top.


When nobody has a request, there will be a problem. Unless you people want to chat about offtopic stuff, then nobody will reply.
I'll PM Goobi about this.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 13, 2008)

Here you go. Hope you like it. Got the guitar from a quick Google image search.

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/8200/heavymetalvo9.gif


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 13, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> hello krazy..thats a nice initiative..can u make a flashing avatar for me saying " Heavy Metal rocks !!" with some guitar etc



working

@cooldudie3

avatar looks cool...



beta testing said:


> Here you go. Hope you like it. Got the guitar from a quick Google image search.
> 
> *img149.imageshack.us/img149/8200/heavymetalvo9.gif



plz resize it 80x80 px..

Me too making...


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 13, 2008)

thank u buddies ..u all rock !!!

but the text isnt blinking


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ Yes that's the problem in this forum. Animated GIFs don't animate at all. It'll work fine in other forums.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 13, 2008)

Can you guys make the word "macboy" blink like the guy above? It looks cool. And can you guys use this:*www.techshout.com/images/apple-logo-black-xsan.jpg for the background photo? Thanks!



beta testing said:


> ^^ Yes that's the problem in this forum. Animated GIFs don't animate at all. It'll work fine in other forums.


I remember they worked before.. What happened?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't resize it to 80*80 px because all quality is lost 
They need to raise the bar for the avatar size in this forum.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ True. It is really annoying to have bad quality avatars  LOL


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 13, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Can you guys make the word "macboy" blink like the guy above? It looks cool. And can you guys use this:*www.techshout.com/images/apple-logo-black-xsan.jpg for the background photo? Thanks!



just wait a minute...

Large:-

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/macboy_large.gif

Small:-

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/macboy_small.gif


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 15, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> thank u buddies ..u all rock !!!
> 
> but the text isnt blinking



My result:-

Large:-

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/heavymetalsrocks.gif

Small :-

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/heavymetalsrocks_medium.gif



gary4gar said:


> I need a Logo for *Gaurish Sharma Live*.
> 1. Photo: depends, the bottom line is it should look cool
> 2. Text: Gaurish Sharma or Gaurish Sharma Live or G Sharma or any such alias
> 3. Size of the signature/avatar/logo:standard logo to fit in blog header
> ...



*Can u just say what kind of photo do u want in ur logo (as din said that he want a sun)...???
*

Where is *esumitkumar* and *gary4gar*...??


----------



## hsr (Sep 15, 2008)

guys any idea of getting sticky?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 15, 2008)

^^No need to make this sticky. We will have enough new posts to keep this thread at the top. If there are no requests, we can just chat a bit here to keep this thread up.

If they make this thread sticky, I will demand that the mods make the FOOTBALL channel sticky as well.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 15, 2008)

nope..

btw hows my result..???(prev post)


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 15, 2008)

@krazy..i was checking..digit forums were down on sat and sun (US east time)
and there is nothing showing under small and large for my logo..checked in two browsers ..safari n IE ..have u posted it or not


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 16, 2008)

din said:


> @abhi.eternal
> 
> I loved it, but only thing is I will have to change the entire theme and design of the blog to match the header. I am thinking on it though .. (suggestion  - same as above, I mean Din lol)



Well, did some editing, and came up with this:

*i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/din-1.gif

Hope this is better.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> @krazy..i was checking..digit forums were down on sat and sun (US east time)
> and there is nothing showing under small and large for my logo..checked in two browsers ..*safari n IE* ..have u posted it or not



It shows in Firefox...
IE sucks FF rocks..

My new Signature:-

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/NFS-PSSig.jpg



Krazzy Warrior said:


> *STATUS:-*
> 
> *naveen_reloaded* ---> completed
> *sachin_kothari* ---> completed
> ...



*casanove *and* pritish_kul2 where are u...???*



abhi.eternal said:


> *i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/din-1.gif



*Plz give me the font which u used for writing the word "BLOG"...i know i shouldn't ask but still....i was having that font before but it lost somewhere...btw how is my new signature (look above)...*



Krazzy Warrior said:


> *1. Krazzy Warrior* (me)
> *2. abhi.eternal*
> *3.* *hari_sanker_r*
> *4. kl@w-24*
> ...



1st post keep on updating...plz check that regularly...

Any new Request*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41large.png


----------



## goobimama (Sep 16, 2008)

This is in reply to the large amounts of PMs I've been getting for making this a sticky. *Seems you guys have been conspiring against me or something.* 

Anyway, what is the reason for this thread to be a sticky? Give me one? I hope you guys understand the purpose of a sticky. It is to prevent important threads that new users should know about, from going to page 4-5 which no one checks. Since you guys are pretty active around here, which is good, this thread is always on Page 1. And if you do in fact stop posting in this thread, then what's the point in making it a sticky anyway, being that the activity in this thread has stopped (aka useless). 

I hope I've made myself clear. If you have any further arguments regarding this, please PM the admins or some other mods. I will not make this a sticky. 

@betatesting: This is a tech forum, and football isn't exactly tech.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> This is in reply to the large amounts of PMs I've been getting for making this a sticky. *Seems you guys have been conspiring against me or something.*
> 
> Anyway, what is the reason for this thread to be a sticky? Give me one? I hope you guys understand the purpose of a sticky. It is to prevent important threads that new users should know about, from going to page 4-5 which no one checks. Since you guys are pretty active around here, which is good, this thread is always on Page 1. And if you do in fact stop posting in this thread, then what's the point in making it a sticky anyway, being that the activity in this thread has stopped (aka useless).
> 
> I hope I've made myself clear. If you have any further arguments regarding this, please PM the admins or some other mods. I will not make this a sticky.



*Ok so people goobi points out that very greatly.so know we should believe that this thread will not be sticky and if any time comes that this thread deserves to be sticky** goobi **will surely make that sticky...But if we didn't recieve any new request as goobi suggested can bump this thread from time to time...but till now there is never a lack of request....*

Thanks *goobimama.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png **Ok so from now on I am considering u the Best Moderator** *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/105large.png because u r the only one who make us understand in simple and very good language...thanx once again......
*

*And so guys what happened back on the topic....
*

Chal goobi tu hi koi request kar le...!! btw...do u like my art in this thread...


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Anyway, what is the reason for this thread to be a sticky? Give me one? I hope you guys understand the purpose of a sticky. It is to prevent important threads that new users should know about, from going to page 4-5 which no one checks. Since you guys are pretty active around here, which is good, this thread is always on Page 1. And if you do in fact stop posting in this thread, then what's the point in making it a sticky anyway, being that the activity in this thread has stopped (aka useless).



I totally agree


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

@abhi
check:-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=942669&postcount=190
check:-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97795


----------



## goobimama (Sep 16, 2008)

> Chal goobi tu hi koi request kar le...!!


None for me thanks! I think I'm set in my avatar ways. Maybe I'll change it to blue when I get upgraded to Admin


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ ok...


Krazzy Warrior said:


> Chal goobi tu hi koi request kar le...!! *btw...do u like my art in this thread...*



Any new request...


----------



## din (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry guys, was on a trip and another soon !

I see the updated logos and pms now. Yes, I am quite satisfied now.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 16, 2008)

^that would be the day boy!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!

din u r satisfied....*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68.png

Any new Request*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41large.png


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 16, 2008)

@krazy...avatar is tooo good. only goof up is that u have written "metals" instead of metal.still no prob..u rock..have u used photoshop to design or any other software ? pls tell me also some free s/w which can resize many images in one go...bbye


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

The only software I use is GIMP...even the signature that I created *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/NFS-PSSig.jpg is with GIMP..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

I got a request......I am a \m/ metalhead \m/ and need an avatar which represents it. No flashing and animated stuff, just a plain .jpg will do.

Thanks to Krazzy Warrior for this awesome thread .


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 16, 2008)

din said:


> Sorry guys, was on a trip and another soon !
> 
> I see the updated logos and pms now. Yes, I am quite satisfied now.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


So who's design are you gonna choose?? (Pick mine, pick mine, pick mine!!!)


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 16, 2008)

@krazy another request ..... can u make a logo with "Ich liebe Rammstein" with image of Till Lindemann behind ...may be this one *www.kuno-foto-dresden.de/assets/images/db_images/db_till_lindemann1.jpg


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 16, 2008)

Photo: Something related to love and friendship.. more of friendship..
Text: Dill Dosti
Size: Big Banner
Animation: Yes



Krazzy Warrior said:


> *
> You can request for Signature,Avatar or Logo (for ur website) in this thread.*
> 
> *Provide us with the following information:-**
> ...



Photo: Something related to love and friendship.. more of friendship..
Text: Dill Dosti
Size: Big Banner
Animation: Yes


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 16, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> @krazy another request ..... can u make a logo with "Ich liebe Rammstein" with image of Till Lindemann behind ...may be this one *www.kuno-foto-dresden.de/assets/images/db_images/db_till_lindemann1.jpg



I can't open that image, it's not connecting!! And logo of what size?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 16, 2008)

^^He's right, the image doesn't open. Try hosting it on Imageshack or Photobucket.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> @krazy another request ..... can u make a logo with &quot;Ich liebe Rammstein&quot; with image of Till Lindemann behind ...may be this one *www.kuno-foto-dresden.de/assets/images/db_images/db_till_lindemann1.jpg



 link doesn't open...  





KPower Mania said:


> I got a request......I am a \m/ metalhead \m/ and need an avatar which represents it. No flashing and animated stuff, just a plain .jpg will do.
> 
> Thanks to Krazzy Warrior for this awesome thread .



*I am confused what are u saying....plz write clearly..*


amritpal2489 said:


> Photo: Something related to love and friendship.. more of friendship..
> Text: Dill Dosti
> Size: Big Banner
> Animation: Yes
> ...



 ok doing...


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 17, 2008)

ok heres another ..plz make logo of size 80*80

*www.spirit-of-metal.com/membre_groupe/photo/Till_Lindemann-1973.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *amritpal2489*
> Photo: Something related to love and friendship.. more of friendship..
> Text: Dill Dosti
> Size: Big Banner
> Animation: Yes


*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Friendship.gif

*@esumitkumar*

*Text:Ich liebe Rammstein*

^^ I prefer u to have text with less alphabets for example *ILR* because if I reduce it to 80x80 then u will not be able to read clearly "Ich liebe Rammstein"...so should I make that will another text...



> Originally Posted by KPower Mania
> I got a request......I am a \m/ metalhead \m/ and need an avatar which represents it. No flashing and animated stuff, just a plain .jpg will do.
> 
> Thanks to Krazzy Warrior for this awesome thread .



I am confused what are u saying....plz write clearly..plz write clearly what text u want and what photo u want...

1st post:-
---------------------------
pritish_kul2 ---> ???
casanove ---> ???
gary4gar ---> ???
---------------------------

^^^^^^^ Where these guys are???


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ or u can write "Rammstein Rocks !"


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

ok...


----------



## hsr (Sep 17, 2008)

my avatar is in reply to goobi


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

ya lol  *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png


----------



## ayahuasca (Sep 17, 2008)

?? Did Anybody Say About Rammsteinn!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2008)

ayahuasca said:


> ?? Did Anybody Say About Rammsteinn!!!!



Hello, fellow metalhead \m/.

Me listening to Walk With Me in Hell .


----------



## hsr (Sep 17, 2008)

ma favourite is DU hast  he is just too metal for being industrial

Tip: the thread is going offtopic, return to void 

btw ayahuasca is my elder brother,  dead metal fan
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/12large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11large.png


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 17, 2008)

Off topic :

@ ayahuasca and hari_sanker_r 

I am a very big big fan of Rammstein (bada wala pankha ) ...i love them because of their lyrics and meaning ..i have listened to their songs thousands of times..and i remember verbally all lyrics in german  although i know very basic german...
its not du hast but much more than that.... 

see dis *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=271557&postcount=43


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 18, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I got a request......I am a \m/ metalhead \m/ and need an avatar which represents it. No flashing and animated stuff, just a plain .jpg will do.



Well, I dint design these but was thinking on something similar. You can check them out (don't mind the image sizes as these are the originals ):

*www.blockthepuck.com/images/metal_head_m.jpg
*www.metalheart.8k.com/images/metalhead.jpg



Krazzy Warrior said:


> *i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/din-1.gif
> 
> *Plz give me the font which u used for writing the word "BLOG"...i know i shouldn't ask but still....i was having that font before but it lost somewhere...*


Gubben I L


> *btw how is my new signature (look above)...*


The text effect is good... Ain't that a screenshot from GRID?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ he he he ..
this 13 yr old kid (Kpower mania) will look a "300 " Warrior with this logo  ..

PS: I think u have taken literal meaning of metal head while thinking of  this pic


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 18, 2008)

i did! but wanted something different!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 18, 2008)

lol


----------



## hsr (Sep 18, 2008)

ha ha ha lololol btw thw thread is really BUMPING around and no requests so far


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *amritpal2489*
Photo: Something related to love and friendship.. more of friendship..
Text: Dill Dosti
Size: Big Banner
Animation: Yes 			 		 	 	 

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Friendship.gif

where he is...???



> @abhi
> Gubben I L



Thanks...



> The text effect is good... Ain't that a screenshot from GRID?


nope..its NFSS

*New Request...??*


----------



## hsr (Sep 18, 2008)

well i give out a challenge, design a logo, avatar and a ad block for the following config:

Text : Skreem
Animation : no
Size : not less than 100x100 not gr8r than 1440x990
Theme : tech, dark, match with black background, glossy

the best selected one will be awarded with 9$ for sure (this is via paypal and direct transaction via awsurveys )

no terms and conditions apply, but the money is not guaranteed, since it comes from a non-confirmed source
there will only be one result and that will be final.
last date of submission : 24 sept 08 11:59.59 
Best of luck


~bump~


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 18, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> well i give out a challenge, design a logo, avatar and a ad block for the following config:
> 
> Text : Skreem
> Animation : no
> ...



I take the challenge for challenge's sake... money is also welcome though  Anyways, I am at office, so cannot do it now. Will try to do it after going home. When is the last date of submission (as I need time to do it)?


----------



## hsr (Sep 18, 2008)

of cource ther is time limit, by monday, 22nd

Celebrating 225th post..... HOOORAY.....
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/79large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/90large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/48large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/2large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8large.png


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 18, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> well i give out a challenge, design a logo, avatar and a ad block for the following config:
> 
> Text : Skreem
> Animation : no
> ...



ok I am up there but I wont take money.


----------



## hsr (Sep 19, 2008)

k man its not a problem


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 19, 2008)

abhi.eternal said:


> I take the challenge for challenge's sake... money is also welcome though  Anyways, I am at office, so cannot do it now. Will try to do it after going home. When is the last date of submission (as I need time to do it)?



Sorry for taking up the challenge so soon. I might not be able to get the design by Monday as I have a few personal issues to take care of. However, I will try to do it when I get time. In the meantime, may be you'll get some (very) good designs.... Btw, don't take _money is also welcome though_ too seriously... I was kidding! Sorry again but I can't help it


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 19, 2008)

Can you guys make my avatar a bit glossy and change the font to something a bit less dramatic?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 19, 2008)

@hari_sanker_r

Logo:-*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Logo_Skreem.png

I am making avatar...btw what is "ad block"??????can u give an example so that I can make one for u...

Avatar:-*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Avatar_Skreem.jpg


What is this *ad block* ?



esumitkumar said:


> ^^ or u can write "Rammstein Rocks !"



avtar size--> 80x80 its sucks digit forum avatar slot is too small...anyways..here is my work...
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/RammsteinRocks_esumitkumar.jpg


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow.. its Great... Thanx Dude....




Krazzy Warrior said:


> *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Friendship.gif
> 
> *@esumitkumar*
> 
> ...




Wow.. its Great... Thanx Dude....


----------



## hsr (Sep 19, 2008)

okay the logo was'nt upto what i've expected... avatar is fine.Krazzy, cant help with the money.

date extended due to abhi's situation. last date : 24 sept 08 !!!!

an adblock is a skyscraper/board that display image ads like the one next to the forum, on top of it (though i dont get those coz i use AdBlockPlus)

Krazzy please update 1st post and quote the challenge...

ps the money is retired on monday.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 19, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> okay the logo was'nt upto what i've expected...


^^What more u want to add ???



> avatar is fine.Krazzy


gr8



> an adblock is a skyscraper/board that display image ads like the one next to the forum, on top of it (though i dont get those coz i use AdBlockPlus)]/quote]
> cannot understand...


----------



## hsr (Sep 19, 2008)

leave it, the ad is no more an option.
the logo lacks darkness and i dont like mobiles ! the colour can be re-black-deep blue-brown  combinations plus no easily identifiable copies.
update the post.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 19, 2008)

@krazzy..avatar is OK types..can u make that color of Rammstein text other than light green..some gud color matching with background..should be prominent


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 20, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> leave it, the ad is no more an option.


ok left



hari_sanker_r said:


> the logo lacks darkness and i dont like mobiles ! the colour can be re-black-deep blue-brown  combinations plus no easily identifiable copies.


Ok making one...[/quote]



> by esumitkumar
> @krazzy..avatar is OK types..can u make that color of Rammstein text other than light green..some gud color matching with background..should be prominent



hmm...ok changing..u all wait I will do that ASAP.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 20, 2008)

Pritish AND gang....and some cool font,background


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2008)

my internet connection was down from last 5days
damn BSNL


As you have asked, i need a logo which highlight letter "G".


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 20, 2008)

^^Give more details both of you.

I'm also working on the challenge given by hari_sanker_r


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 20, 2008)

@pritish_kul2 and gary4gar

give more info like what type of photo etc. etc..


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey. this thread is cool.

Can someone design a logo and an avatar for my site www.techans.com
Blue or black color is preferred but not a must.
No animation.
The theme is tech
The avatar should incorporate the logo

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## casanova (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks Hullap, Kl@w-24 and Krazzy Warrior for your efforts.

I completely forgot about this. Just remembered it last night and was happy to see the logo's created on the same day. I am checking both of them. I liked both of them and but need to see how they look on the actual page.

I will update you soon.

Thanks all.

EDIT:


Kl@w-24 said:


> Another 5 minute job coming up!!
> 
> *i36.tinypic.com/2hcgv45.jpg



This doesn't go good on the blog.

I would like the dimensions 980*80 and a color that could go well with the navigation bar on the blog.

And a better font

Will be checking this everyday now.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @pritish_kul2 and gary4gar
> 
> give more info like what type of photo etc. etc..


i wanted background which relatesTechology and Jaipur.
make a tux Penguin standing in front of Hawa mahal

please let your imagination flow & feel free to experiment.

make something wacky provided that it goes with theme of my site: Gaurish Sharma Live


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 20, 2008)

nikeel said:


> Hey. this thread is cool.
> 
> Can someone design a logo and an avatar for my site www.techans.com
> Blue or black color is preferred but not a must.
> ...



Will work on it if you give the size.

@gary4gar- Plz give the size.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2008)

I want it to take the full header of the blog.
can't tell exact size just visit the site and see


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 20, 2008)

OK GUYS< MY REQUESTS
1. Photo : graffiti like in post#31
    Text : PriTish aNd GanG 

2. Photo :*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar Signature Logo/9zap.png

Text: PriTish aNd GanG(the reflection like in the image should be there)

3. Photo : *i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/din-1.gif

Text : PriTish aNd GanG(fnt should be same as in d image)

AND GUYS . I WANT THREE MORE SAME PICS BT THE TEXT SHULD BE PriTisH aNd FrIeNds


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 20, 2008)

nikeel said:


> Hey. this thread is cool.
> 
> Can someone design a logo and an avatar for my site www.techans.com
> Blue or black color is preferred but not a must.
> ...



a logo and avatar something like this will be ok as I made for hari_sankar_r:-

Logo:-*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Logo_Skreem.png


Avatar:-*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Avatar_Skreem.jpg

^^Obviously the name will be *Techans* not *Skreem*..



gary4gar said:


> i wanted background which relates Techology and Jaipur.
> make a tux Penguin standing in front of Hawa mahal
> 
> please let your imagination flow & feel free to experiment.
> ...



Ok doing....



pritish_kul2 said:


> OK GUYS< MY REQUESTS
> 1. Photo : graffiti like in post#31
> Text : PriTish aNd GanG
> 
> ...



*You forgot to write what u want --Avatar/Signature/Logo or what ??

3 request in one time. but then u will not be able to give any request for 1 week..remember this...*

Don't worry I will make all three and the *second request is of my art only*..


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 20, 2008)

@Krazzy Warrior & Beta testing: For the logo I am looking at something smaller. Just the name Techans with some tech thing around it. Say 200x150 pixels

The logo of Skreem that you have shown.... something like that can be made slightly bigger as a top banner of 900x150 pixels which could include the smaller logo I am referring to above. *Alternatively* I plan to keep the existing top blue image of the girl wid a laptop and just inscript the smaller logo on it.

The avatar size is perfect


----------



## hsr (Sep 20, 2008)

the kid has gone krazzy, no limits for me just PM


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 21, 2008)

Just wanna to say I will not be *able to complete any request till Friday* due to exams...other designer plz help around with request..


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 21, 2008)

Even I won't be able to do anything right now until Satuday due to exams.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 21, 2008)

I hate exams..*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/10.png


----------



## hsr (Sep 21, 2008)

okay retiring the money problem,  last date of submission retired........
money will be the same. btw i hate exams too*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/58.png

*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/!cid_002a01c914e8$93615ed0$0201a8c0@gokul.gif
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/!cid_002b01c914e8$93615ed0$0201a8c0@gokul.gif
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/!cid_002c01c914e8$93615ed0$0201a8c0@gokul.gif
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/!cid_002d01c914e8$93615ed0$0201a8c0@gokul.gif
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/!cid_002e01c914e8$93615ed0$0201a8c0@gokul.gif
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/!cid_002f01c914e8$93615ed0$0201a8c0@gokul.gif
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/!cid_002f01c914e8$93615ed0$0201a8c0@gokul.gif
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/!cid_002901c914e8$935eedd0$0201a8c0@gokul.gif
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/!cid_003001c914e8$93615ed0$0201a8c0@gokul.gif
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/!cid_003101c914e8$93615ed0$0201a8c0@gokul.gif
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/!cid_003201c914e8$93615ed0$0201a8c0@gokul.gif
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/!cid_003301c914e8$93615ed0$0201a8c0@gokul.gif

some werid e-mail brought me this


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 21, 2008)

i want a logo


----------



## hsr (Sep 21, 2008)

well, say the spec please?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

nikeel said:


> @Krazzy Warrior & Beta testing: For the logo I am looking at something smaller. Just the name Techans with some tech thing around it. Say 200x150 pixels
> 
> The logo of Skreem that you have shown.... something like that can be made slightly bigger as a top banner of 900x150 pixels which could include the smaller logo I am referring to above. *Alternatively* I plan to keep the existing top blue image of the girl wid a laptop and just inscript the smaller logo on it.
> 
> The avatar size is perfect



*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Techans.jpg


Small but cool amendment...if u didn't like then tell I will surely edit it..



gary4gar said:


> i wanted background which relatesTechology and Jaipur.
> make a tux Penguin standing in front of Hawa mahal
> 
> please let your imagination flow & feel free to experiment.
> ...



Here is simple and very good logo for ur site..

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/G_Sharma_Logo.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2008)

^^^
Please don't mind, but its not that good and also its not fitting into the header
Please try to work on it little more, its a request.

check how is looks on my blog--> *www.gaurishsharma.com/


----------



## hsr (Sep 22, 2008)

Krazzy, according to the law of free service, you are not supposed to include those logos of yours in others...
never mind, just bumping the thread.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> ^^^
> Please don't mind, but its not that good and also its not fitting into the header
> Please try to work on it little more, its a request.
> 
> check how is looks on my blog--> *www.gaurishsharma.com/



ya it sucks..creating new but i am not including anything from jaipur in that logo..it is very difficult to judge the size...


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ya it sucks..creating new but i am not including anything from jaipur in that logo..it is very difficult to judge the size...


this is the theme i am using
*www.eblogtemplates.com/passion-duo-blue-blogger/

hope it helps


----------



## roxysmile (Sep 22, 2008)

my request -

*Photo which u want - prince of persia
**Text to write - Silent Assassin (must be in any deadly font)
**size of logo - 600*150 (or what ever suitable for u guys)
try to make it animated else non animated.


*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ I am up there i love POP...


----------



## hsr (Sep 23, 2008)

~bump~ <snip> try this <snip> and this too <snip>hehe


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 23, 2008)

size whichever ids suitable


----------



## hsr (Sep 23, 2008)

~deadly spam~*if anyone is intrested in, i have a forum to manage for this purpose only.
adsense ad blocks will be given for each one in the forum, and request made by paid ones will result in delivery of money via paypal.*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> this is the theme i am using
> *www.eblogtemplates.com/passion-duo-blue-blogger/
> 
> hope it helps



theme sucks...install this theme...*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98213

the theme that u r using sucks..i donot think that any colour can go for that theme...install the theme that i had given and then I can make a good logo for u....And that POP request I am making that....



roxysmile said:


> my request -
> 
> *Photo which u want - prince of persia
> **Text to write - Silent Assassin (must be in any deadly font)
> ...



Here is the result:-

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/POP_Sigi.gif

Hope u like it...


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 24, 2008)

Can you guys make my avatar look reflective and glossy? Also can you put the avatar in a frame like the ones in Windows Vista(in logon screen, the pictures of the accounts have a frame) or something like that?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ hmm...quite hard work...will do that but surely will take time...


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 24, 2008)

wot abt my requesat


----------



## hsr (Sep 24, 2008)

*The winner for my challenge is declared, obviously, its Krazzy Warrior the crazy kidoo...
*

Krazzy, PM your paypal email to me...
btw a new e-mail id for you too....   
krazzywarrior@in.com

or

krazzy@skreem.exofire.net

check ur pm


----------



## roxysmile (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks a lot for the sigi , it surely is great.

sorry for bothering u , but can u send me the raw xcf or anyother raw format file that can allow me to change the layers(used)?

i just wanted it as i need to add some glow and engrave effects to the name.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

oops...sorry deleted that but u can open the image (that I gave u).in gimp and edit as u wish....or if u want I can do so...



hari_sanker_r said:


> *The winner for my challenge is declared, obviously, its Krazzy Warrior the crazy kidoo...
> *
> 
> Krazzy, PM your paypal email to me...
> ...



Thank u and I donot need the money...yet you can make me mod of your forum...



pritish_kul2 said:


> 2. Photo :*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar Signature Logo/9zap.png
> 
> Text: PriTish aNd GanG(the reflection like in the image should be there)



Ok I am up with this work and so Here is the description what u need...
Photo:-something like this *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar Signature Logo/9zap.png
Text   PriTish aNd GanG
Size:- 400x150 px

^^ If I am wrong anywhere then reply (by correcting) and I am right reply by saying "it is right" then I will to ur work withing 10 minutes...
btw the background will be white and then the text na....or you want some background...


----------



## hsr (Sep 25, 2008)

howz the e-mail ids?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

good...but won't be using that now...


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ krazy..whrs my logo i requested ..i have req for color change of font ..remember ??


----------



## hullap (Sep 25, 2008)

why dont u add bandwidth heavy to the topic?


----------



## hsr (Sep 26, 2008)

oh yeah and running low in business tooo


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 26, 2008)

@Krazzy Warrior
The theme you suggested was for Wordpress, i am on Blogger currently


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 26, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ krazy..whrs my logo i requested ..i have req for color change of font ..remember ??



oops...will do..


----------



## casanova (Sep 27, 2008)

And mine.

Lol, it was made in a day and I didn't visit the thread. 

Now, I am visiting it everyday and it's not done.


----------



## hsr (Sep 27, 2008)

please say the config again, please, after all we are kids and we have homeworks!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ LOL..but 100% correct..


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 28, 2008)

<sob><sob>MY REQUEST>>>>>OK COULD U JST MAKE ONE

<sob> <sob> my request....ok could u just make one


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 28, 2008)

*www.free-imagehosting.net/photos/Signature-digit.jpg

Howz This


----------



## goobimama (Sep 29, 2008)

Stickied this thread. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 29, 2008)

go kid go!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 29, 2008)

Woohoo!! Stickified!!! 

Sorry, couldn't get enough time to work on any requests over the past few days/weeks...


----------



## blueshift (Sep 29, 2008)

gary4gar, do u still need header design?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 29, 2008)

one quick q: 
i upload an animated avatar ..ie this one .......
*www.wetcanvas.com/Articles2/5712/567/images/animavatar.gif

*Y doesnt it show animated in forums ??????? *
(but some ppl have animated avatars in this forum)


----------



## axxo (Sep 30, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> one quick q:
> i upload an animated avatar ..ie this one .......
> *www.wetcanvas.com/Articles2/5712/567/images/animavatar.gif
> 
> ...



I guess you have missed out this note
_The maximum size of your custom image is 80 by 80 pixels or 15.6 KB (whichever is smaller). _
And the avatar u referred comes at 25KB, optimize it will be fine then.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey, why not give a post mentioning all the requests pending?


----------



## hsr (Oct 1, 2008)

~~~ free from my lost bandwidth, sorry for late services, coz my 1.5gb ran out! ~~~


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

^I had same problem! I used to wake up early to use internet (night free usage).

@ax3- Details plz..


----------



## hsr (Oct 1, 2008)

guys, if you liked to upload any pic, use my domain to do so...

*skreem.exofire.net/images/

really efficient, and dont worry abt the images, it will be as the same, no prob for hotlink no size limit and so on...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

^No need to register? Great!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 1, 2008)

axxo said:


> I guess you have missed out this note
> _The maximum size of your custom image is 80 by 80 pixels or 15.6 KB (whichever is smaller). _
> And the avatar u referred comes at 25KB, optimize it will be fine then.



Which software u use to optimize GIF image and how ?


----------



## hsr (Oct 2, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^No need to register? Great!



not at all 

celebrate 300th post


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Stickied this thread. Let's see how it goes.



now I am back....will surely do 10 request per day....new power..sticky power..thanks...exam over...



Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> *www.free-imagehosting.net/photos/Signature-digit.jpg




Cool....



hari_sanker_r said:


> guys, if you liked to upload any pic, use my domain to do so...
> 
> *skreem.exofire.net/images/
> 
> really efficient, and dont worry abt the images, it will be as the same, no prob for hotlink no size limit and so on...



good...



beta testing said:


> Hey, why not give a post mentioning all the requests pending?



let me see 2-3 page and will surely create a list and post here..

*@esumitkumar*

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/RammsteinRocks.jpg

Request that are pending....all other designer help here...



> By *nikeel* #243
> 
> *Can someone design a logo and an avatar for my site www.techans.com
> Blue or black color is preferred but not a must.
> ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 2, 2008)

^^The image has been moved or deleted. Plz provide another link to the image Pritish.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 2, 2008)

I tried to check out the image. I get a message saying that the image has been moved or deleted.


----------



## hsr (Oct 2, 2008)

join the forum i just set up for our usage....

*skreem.exofire.net/forum

please register and use pwd digitforum to get the locked thread.
please help me set up this forum....


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 2, 2008)

I registered, what next?


----------



## hsr (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ added as full mod, start thumping threads
Krazzy join now....



hari_sanker_r said:


> join the forum i just set up for our usage....
> 
> *skreem.exofire.net/forum
> 
> ...




visit the forum and design a logo to fit in the top banner....
~ pls register if you like the initiative

a small one is here:
*skreem.exofire.net/forum/styles/prosilver/imageset/site_logo.gif


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 3, 2008)

^PM me your e mail address so we can discuss how to go about this.


----------



## hsr (Oct 3, 2008)

is krazzy ded?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 3, 2008)

^No. He's just hibernating. 

BTW, I'll try to come up with a logo for the forum. Just where can I change the image?


----------



## hsr (Oct 3, 2008)

The forum is up and running smoothly, all are welcome here :

*skreem.exofire.net/forum/index.php

thanks to beta testing and hari(myself)


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 4, 2008)

my request....krazzy the link u provided isn't working


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Stickied this thread. Let's see how it goes.


In the end, Krazzy Warrior's long long long dream has become true and he has a STICKY thread........  Seriously, it was his really long dream, which dates back to September 2007.  

The oldies here know what I am talking about.


----------



## hsr (Oct 4, 2008)

well, as the thread became sticky, i really know what is the problem.
people are not looking into the thread but only the old members. the thread starter is dead and is buried underground.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Oct 4, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> In the end, Krazzy Warrior's long long long dream has become true and he has a STICKY thread........  Seriously, it was his really long dream, which dates back to September 2007.
> 
> The oldies here know what I am talking about.


I was thinking about the same thing. You just posted my thoughts 

Anyway, folks, Iam sorry if I am unable to design your requests. You see I don't have homework but I do have a lot of office work after which I get dead tired.  And on weekends, I stay out. So it really gets tough. I will try to take up a design here and there when I get time, which is very rare btw 

And just to make it more interesting, and to compensate for our time, I would like the requester to rate the designer. Lowest 1 star and highest 5 stars. At least this will bring up the competition among designers. Also, please rate our previous designs, let us also know how we fared against each other. Competition is healthy I would say


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ +1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## hsr (Oct 4, 2008)

no competitions needed, i am the king.... 

ps. the thread is really offtopic now


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 4, 2008)

Make it on-topic, complete making logo for my blog


----------



## hsr (Oct 4, 2008)

can't now coz im working on my website and forum sorry, will b back in abt 4 days


----------



## hsr (Oct 6, 2008)

~ official bump ~


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 6, 2008)

We don't need any bumps for this thread as it's sticky.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 6, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ~ official bump ~



Bumping a sticky??? MegaLOL!!!


----------



## hsr (Oct 6, 2008)

gets outta fame so just makin sure its on top  Lol 2 death


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 8, 2008)

thnx Krazy for avatar


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 14, 2008)

my requesat./...krazzy link nt woring


----------



## hsr (Oct 14, 2008)

krazzy is dead meat


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

pritish_kul2 said:


> my requesat./...krazzy link nt woring



Can't you provide an alternate link??
If you don't need the image in the background, I can create an image for you.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Oct 15, 2008)

Jane said:


> I want to request for a logo 150 px and width 350 px
> Please do make this for me Thank You
> 
> _________________________________________________
> Florist Delivery no credit check loans trabajo vilafranca del penedes download ringback tones



please give some more info about the logo that you want. like how/where is it going to be used (most impotant); what text to put in, if needed; what type of image is to be used and so on.... pls note i will do it myself if i get time but i am unable to do so, rest assured that others will help.... and welcome to digit forum 

@gaurish: please give me a logo dimension to work with (give max and min both)... note that the picture of tux near hawa mahal is going to be a bit tough but not impossible though. also if the logo size is small then your choice might be a problem... if i am able to do it, i'll do it or design it with a design of my own.... and yes, i wll do it when i get time (well, this line seems like that it has become a disclaimer!! )


----------



## hsr (Oct 15, 2008)

ps. this particular is a heavy duty spammer its ip is under blacklist !!

*Spammer Detected*


----------



## abhi.eternal (Oct 15, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ps. this particular is a heavy duty spammer its ip is under blacklist !!
> 
> *Spammer Detected*



who is a spammer ?? or is it _your _way of bumping a thread... err, sticky  ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 15, 2008)

I think he's referring to jane.
@jane- No spamming this forum. Stop it, or you'll get kicked out by the mods. And we ain't creatin no logo for you until you stop the spamming stuff.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Oct 15, 2008)

@offtopic: i have seen all the links in jane's siggy and none of them are referral links. thats why i dint mention it in my first reply. even i thought it was a spammer so i opened all the posts by jane, which btw dint seem spam. i guess we are allowed to have links in our siggy as long as it is not illegal or referral, right?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 15, 2008)

abhi.eternal said:


> @offtopic: i have seen all the links in jane's siggy and none of them are referral links. thats why i dint mention it in my first reply. even i thought it was a spammer so i opened all the posts by jane, which btw dint seem spam. i guess we are allowed to have links in our siggy as long as it is not illegal or referral, right?



Those links are NOT in his siggy... We're not allowed to use HTML in the signature.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 15, 2008)

Those are not links in his siggy, he's made them to appear that way.

__________________
[url="*www.google.co.in]Google India[/url]


----------



## hsr (Oct 15, 2008)

abhi noob lol


----------



## abhi.eternal (Oct 15, 2008)

caught me off guard, i agree .... nice way of spamming though... i liked it!!


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Oct 18, 2008)

This is a very interesting service, yup have seen it across some forums though. Would really like to nominate my id for this, could a logo be created around it?


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2008)

abhi.eternal said:


> @offtopic: i have seen all the links in jane's siggy and none of them are referral links. thats why i dint mention it in my first reply. even i thought it was a spammer so i opened all the posts by jane, which btw dint seem spam. i guess we are allowed to have links in our siggy as long as it is not illegal or referral, right?





beta testing said:


> Those are not links in his siggy, he's made them to appear that way.
> 
> __________________
> Google India





hari_sanker_r said:


> abhi noob lol





abhi.eternal said:


> caught me off guard, i agree .... nice way of spamming though... i liked it!!


Sometime back, Beta was also a n00b and he was enlightened about this trick by Gagan & KPower Mania........... 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=961084#post961084


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ 
That really wasn't necessary.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 2, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Sometime back, Beta was also a n00b and he was enlightened about this trick by Gagan & KPower Mania...........
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=961084#post961084


Owned! (sorry bout the offtopic post)


----------



## hsr (Nov 2, 2008)

lol all


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## hsr (Nov 2, 2008)

beta come over to hellsheaven now


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 2, 2008)

plz can anyone make me a transparent logo with "V1" written in any bright color.with about 30x30pixels big.give samples using verious colors.plz can anyone do it within this week.thank you in advance


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 5, 2008)

any progress on my request?


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 6, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> any progress on my request?



here it is... i actually dint have time to play with many colours... hope this is good enough 



> *i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/Digit%20Avatars/v1.png


and now...



shiwa436 said:


> Hi, please create my logo for the following details.
> 1. Photo: integral sign behind the globe.
> 2. Text :global integrators
> 3. Size : 300px × 180px
> 4. Non-Animation



please read the first post before you make a request


> You should have 100 posts and be atleast a month old member to request here.


so you will have to wait a while...

and @gaurish: please check the second part of this post. first part was really silly of me!!  not editing the post as i don't take ma words... that sounded cool! 

...and where the hell is krazzy?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 6, 2008)

abhi eternal thnx it looks really cool.any other color which can be visible in all videos.

ohh if u can can u make MELV1N like this
*img392.imageshack.us/img392/7199/wwehdco7.jpg about 10x30pixels.plzz if u can

thnx a lot nyways!!!!!!!!!!

just the WWEHD part only.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 7, 2008)

Backi Backi will be here 2morrow..


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

So finally you're back!
WHERE WERE YOU??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 8, 2008)

^I was out of station...

*Is there any request left..?? if yes then plz someone provide me with the list I will try to complete them.. *


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

Away for so long? :-O

There are many requests. Just go one or 2 pages down and you'll find many pending. We guys have just been lolling around doing nothing.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey I can't see any pending request can u just point out or just copy-paste again in ur post...plz...


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

Either you're blind, or I'm seeing things. 



			
				ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> plz can anyone make me a transparent logo with "V1" written in any bright color.with about 30x30pixels big.give samples using verious colors.plz can anyone do it within this week.thank you in advance





			
				Edge-of-chaos said:
			
		

> This is a very interesting service, yup have seen it across some forums though. Would really like to nominate my id for this, could a logo be created around it?



And then check out page 11 of this thread. You yourself made a post containing all pending requests.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
hey you doin great job   
would you mind making one for me as well


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 8, 2008)

lol..
what u all were doing..nothing....ok I will try to do that huge list...


----------



## hsr (Nov 8, 2008)

krazzy is outta a tombstone lol


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2008)

I am up here.till then here are some my art...

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/Crysis_KrazzyWarrior_Sigi.png

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/Crysis_Warhead_Krazzy_Warrior_Sigi.gif


----------



## hsr (Nov 9, 2008)

1st 1 sux 2nd good,
BTW join my forum : *skreem.exofire.net/forum
shishir(beta_testing) is also there

PS. it is a piracy addicted site, so dont expect any genuine there


----------



## Crysis900 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would be real grateful if you email it here crysis900@gmail.com 
1)Devil May Cry 4 Nero & Dante
2)Text:-Crysis900 
3)Size:450x180
4)Animated (Make the text flaming or some thing similar)

keep it up. Good for you.

Make me a logo.
The above crysis logo is real awesome.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2008)

^^Very Low Post Count....but as you are friend of mine and a great gamer and this thread is running low so I am doing ur art first...will be ready till 2morrow...

@Crysis900

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Crysis900.jpg


----------



## hsr (Nov 9, 2008)

hey krazzy, join my forum


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ Plz donot go offtopic here...PM for the same...
Stay on topic..do u like my result...and plz try to complete some request...


----------



## hsr (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ exams r8 now !
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png


----------



## Crysis900 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey thanks krazzy warrior. But i don't seem to like it very much. I think that the graphics quality of the nero is quiet low.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

I will request after sometime.... Your work is great... Rest for me Your Work will be designing a Website Logo?

Are you ready?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

ready..!! post request and I will complete it within 1 day.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ready..!! post request and I will complete it within 1 day.


Thanks  But after some days dude.... I will PM you....

Cheers!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 15, 2008)

*Announcement: All the previous request will not be made as I think that even the requester had forgotten about that and even the doer had forgetten so I request to kindly fresh request from now onwards..*


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

^^

Lol


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 17, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *Announcement: All the previous request will not be made as I think that even the requester had forgotten about that and even the doer had forgetten so I request to kindly fresh request from now onwards..*



OK Understood 
Can I request a wallpaper?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 17, 2008)

Yup u can..!!


----------



## hsr (Nov 18, 2008)

~~~~~ A new Forum open for TD noobs ~~~~~~
      w w w . s k r e e m . c o . n r / f o r u m


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

I need a animation avatar.

PHOTO:  any twister photo which can represent my ID.
TEXT: toofan.
size: one to be used in digit forum(means smaller size).
        2nd. some medium size. 
Type : animation.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 20, 2008)

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/toofan.gif


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot. Really good and fast work. delivered in just 36 minutes.
Keep the good work. I will bother you next months now.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 20, 2008)

My Pleasure..!!!

New Request --> Awaiting..


----------



## hsr (Nov 20, 2008)

You little krazzy freak, you stole the LOGO of Urban terror .... Patent guys ... LOL 

BTW i need some glossy blue logo for my forum here : *www.skreem.co.nr/forum  and if you go there you can find what things to do...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 21, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> You little krazzy freak, you stole the LOGO of Urban terror .... Patent guys ... LOL



Yes I PMed Him that the logo is from UrT..




hari_sanker_r said:


> BTW i need some glossy blue logo for my forum here : *www.skreem.co.nr/forum  and if you go there you can find what things to do...



BTW you are a good designer then why are u requesting here...???


----------



## hsr (Nov 21, 2008)

Bcoz i r having sem exams now !
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png

chem - 42 of 100 WTF????????

com - 98 of 100 LOL!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 22, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> chem - 42 of 100 WTF????????
> 
> com - 98 of 100 LOL!!!



Mine I got in exam:-

chem -- 71 out of 100

com -- 100 out of 100


----------



## hsr (Nov 22, 2008)

well, when u enter 10+1 you will find it in 10th i got 98 - 100 in chem


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

The girl who take maths tuition form me has to appear next year also for her 10th board.


----------



## hsr (Nov 23, 2008)

Girl ????????????????????
LOL


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

^^Can you host a UrT server for us forum members today?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> The girl who take maths tuition form me has to appear next year also for her 10th board.


*Maamu Tum ne to watt laga di*

ROFL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> Girl ????????????????????
> LOL



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girl


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

^^rofl


----------



## hsr (Nov 23, 2008)

> Deprecated usage
> 
> Although the word girl is sometimes used *casually to refer to an adult female*, this usage may be considered derogatory or *disrespectful* in professional or other formal contexts, just as the term *boy* is considered *disparaging* when applied to an adult man. Hence, this usage is often *deprecated*.



LOL raised to infinity


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 24, 2008)

huh going offtopic another request plz.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 2, 2008)

Krazzy

Baheet hi badhiya 

Keep it up


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 5, 2008)

I am making a new signature for me with NFS:Undercover if u want I can make even for u..just request...


----------



## toofan (Dec 6, 2008)

Next Month Next Avtar. 
Krazy a UrT player Please can I have a new Avtar for my Digit. Can I have something with fadeing effect. and some "Hot" text moving around..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 11, 2008)

Next Month Ok 

Till then check this out:-
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/KrazzyWarrior--NFS_UC_Sig.gif


----------



## hsr (Dec 11, 2008)

dont take it a offensive but the flashing is not matching the backgroung try some red-blue color


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 11, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Next Month Ok
> 
> Till then check this out:-
> *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/KrazzyWarrior--NFS_UC_Sig.gif



Thumbs down from me. Neither the colour nor the font gels with the background image.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 12, 2008)

Oops..let me edit and i promise it will rock...


----------



## toofan (Dec 13, 2008)

What about my request.


----------



## toofan (Dec 17, 2008)

I need a banner also to use at gametracker profile.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey I Need some avatar please....
Well It should be kinda like this :
1. A champion holding some gold medals or a trophy
2. Or a boy who is busy reading some books 
Well it would be better if there were some artistic designs/sketechz for this...

Thank you....


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Hey I Need some avatar please....
> Well It should be kinda like this :
> 1. A champion holding some gold medals or a trophy
> 2. Or a boy who is busy reading some books
> ...



*www.kevinmenzie.com/illustrations/graphics/nerd.jpg
*www.youngartistawards.org/2006 YAA winners/yaa06-4201.jpg


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Photo: Some awesome pic of T.I.
Text: Jim
Size: 450px × 180px
No Animation


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 20, 2008)

I will make them all after I return from vacation..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1019222


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Krazy warrior, would like to request an avatar too!  Anything that justifies the user name that I flash!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 9, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> Next Month Next Avtar.
> Krazy a UrT player Please can I have a new Avtar for my Digit. Can I have something with fadeing effect. and some "Hot" text moving around..



Working on it...



> fadeing effect


example plz.

------------------------------------




The Conqueror said:


> Hey I Need some avatar please....
> Well It should be kinda like this :
> 1. A champion holding some gold medals or a trophy
> 2. Or a boy who is busy reading some books
> ...





Psychosocial said:


> *www.kevinmenzie.com/illustrations/graphics/nerd.jpg
> *www.youngartistawards.org/2006 YAA winners/yaa06-4201.jpg



Is that ok or I need to work...

----------------------------------



cooldudie3 said:


> Photo: Some awesome pic of T.I.
> Text: Jim
> Size: 450px × 180px
> No Animation



check 1st post...post count limit not reached..


----------



## toofan (Jan 9, 2009)

In the banner you made your self the crazzy is somewhat in a fading effect. I wanna background to fade and other comes up. 
And a banner also for game tracker .com


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 9, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> In the banner you made your self the crazzy is somewhat in a fading effect.



*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/toofan-hot-avatar.jpg



toofan.is.back said:


> And a banner also for game tracker .com



Plz Plz post an example...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 11, 2009)

A art by me on Urban Terror game...

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Krazzy_Warrior.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 12, 2009)

No Request Left...Waiting for new one..*toofan.is.back request is completed sucessfully*..


----------



## hsr (Jan 13, 2009)

Guys im bak in avatar business, post the requests.


----------



## toofan (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks KrazyWarrior. Actually with hot i mean is that the avatar look hot not the text hot. But I liked the hot one so much that i make it my avatar. 
*Thanks once again.* 
OOps Now I have to wait for next month. But Hari can make a new for me. Will you hari?



> Can I have something with fadeing effect. and some "Hot" text moving around..


----------



## hsr (Jan 16, 2009)

yea dude, im here for ya!


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi guys,
As you have said to me last time, i have managed to get hosting. and now in process of migrating from blogger to wordpress.

For wordpress, i have Selected this theme

Now I need a matching logo for this.

In place of farfromfearless, we can put 
*GsLive or
*Gaurish Sharma Live

or anything which cool, you can have a look at my existing blog.
www.gaurishsharma.com


Thanks


----------



## hsr (Jan 16, 2009)

^^ on it....


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 17, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ on it....


Now i have migrated Fully to that theme in wordpress  from blogger minus the logo.
Now just the logo is missing

Check: Gaurish Sharma Live

If you need Orginal PSDs of theme, it can downloaded here


----------



## hsr (Jan 19, 2009)

^^ okay now specify a text and graphic(optional) then the size of the banner logo.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 20, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ okay now specify a text and graphic(optional) then the size of the banner logo.


Text should be related to my blog!
you are try
*Gaurish Sharma Live
*GSlive
or anything which suits!, i don't have any specific requirements. use your creativity buddy!

the size of logo is 376 x 91


----------



## Old_Barracuda (Jan 27, 2009)

Can some one make one siggy for me please ??

Here are my requirements !!


Pic to be used : 

 *www.motorola.com/Hellomoto/VN-VI/Product/Main%20Promos/Static%20Files/mainpromo_ROKRE6_VNI.gif

Points to be taken into account :

- Change the background if possible ( to a sober looking one).
- Please remove the middle text and write Nimsrules Dedicated to MFans (animated).
 - Please add rounded corners on all four ones.
 - Please add a beautiful photo effect around the phone to accentuate its look. ( But it should be recognized).
- And make two _different_ signatures please , everyone who try your hands on. ( personal purpose).

 Thank you once again !!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 27, 2009)

^^I will do this after my exams


----------



## Old_Barracuda (Jan 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^I will do this after my exams



Until which date will u complete ??


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jan 27, 2009)

Old_Barracuda said:


> Can some one make one siggy for me please ??
> 
> Here are my requirements !!
> 
> ...



Please read the first post in the thread at least before requesting.



> *You should have 100 posts and be atleast a month old member to request here.*




You still have a long way to go before we can work on a siggy for you.


----------



## hsr (Jan 28, 2009)

@ gaurish, pls w8 for 3 days coz i r having trouble wid photoshop in Win7


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 30, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> @ gaurish, pls w8 for 3 days coz i r having trouble wid photoshop in Win7


Okay, i would wait

maybe we should try something simple like two letters 'G'  and 'S', maybe put them in calligraphic. similar to my favicon.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 7, 2009)

Bumpy Ride for my logo


----------



## hsr (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ sorry man for bein so late, btw i got the pirated right but not the genuine. Okay now G+S would be nice but what color combo ?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 7, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ sorry man for bein so late, btw i got the pirated right but not the genuine. Okay now G+S would be nice but what color combo ?


No Need for being Sorry, you doing this a favour to me. I should be the one to say thanks.

On Color combination, i am looking to have something like used *here*

can you replicate that logo?


----------



## hsr (Feb 8, 2009)

^^^^ A problem !



> Internal Server Error
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> ...



Okay snatched the logo file from him : *www.farfromfearless.com/wp-content/themes/Lemon_Twist_2_5/includes/images/logo.png

Got his css and is working on title. GS live 
will b ready in abt 3 hrs.

Here is a beta version of the logo, currently working on text and font style. It would be nice to give a font that suits you..
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/ee3a392b3cb22ba7170e4e6f93cd3902.png


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 8, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^^^ A problem !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool bro! 
for font, i seriously don't have any idea
I have try it and then see.

I also have photoshop, can tell me how do i try different styles?


----------



## hsr (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, i can give you the PSD file and a set of fonts you would like (i hav abt 3000 fonts) you will have to install it in system and select the best, how abt this font like in my forum? 
*skreem.exofire.net/forum/styles/brushed_metal_II/theme/images/bg_header.png


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 9, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> Well, i can give you the PSD file and a set of fonts you would like (i hav abt 3000 fonts) you will have to install it in system and select the best, how abt this font like in my forum?
> *skreem.exofire.net/forum/styles/brushed_metal_II/theme/images/bg_header.png


This Font is nice, I like it


----------



## hsr (Feb 9, 2009)

okay then i will try to use it..


----------



## hsr (Feb 11, 2009)

*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/120c3e0f811f3c3cab8f959117d6ef9a.png


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 11, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> *skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/120c3e0f811f3c3cab8f959117d6ef9a.png


Sorry to say but can you work on this more?

As the font does strangely render "*V*", it looks like "u"

Also, it would be if "GS" made matching the favicon


Thanks for helping


----------



## hsr (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, i tried to merge two fonts together and did not end up with a good result, but the images i post here are just previews and yes, i was also going to ask you for the favicon, if you can please post a non-resised image coz the favicon is very small in resolution and enlarging it would'nt be that nice.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 12, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> Well, i tried to merge two fonts together and did not end up with a good result, but the images i post here are just previews and yes, i was also going to ask you for the favicon, if you can please post a non-resised image coz the favicon is very small in resolution and enlarging it would'nt be that nice.


i only the small size version, i found it long ago using google image search


----------



## hsr (Feb 13, 2009)

^^ np, gimme the raw/fresh file


----------



## abhi.eternal (Feb 13, 2009)

Gaurish, here is a modification of the banner. I hope you like it...

*i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/Digit%20Avatars/gs-live.png

And leave your current favicon as it is. Its kinda cool. But you want to change the theme of your blog if you want to use the banner. I would suggest a dark theme.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 13, 2009)

abhi.eternal said:


> Gaurish, here is a modification of the banner. I hope you like it...
> 
> *i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/abhijeetdeb/Digit%20Avatars/gs-live.png



Yes, I like it very much
Thanks a lot man!



> And leave your current favicon as it is. Its kinda cool. But you want to change the theme of your blog if you want to use the banner. I would suggest a dark theme.


I don't want to change the theme, as only a month back, I had a complete overhaul of my blog in which theme has also changed.

So i would keep this theme only and add a matching banner to it.

According to you,Does this logo suit current theme?



hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ np, gimme the raw/fresh file


Sorry, I am unable to understand you.
can you say more clearly what you meant by raw file?


----------



## hsr (Feb 13, 2009)

well, raw file means the one you found in google and not the .ico file.

Well, you haven't said anything about the logo since the last two post, so did con. on the other part.


Abhi, you rock man, u the man nice work

abhi pls gimme the background coz i hav to do the work again and again.....


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 13, 2009)

I have used logo made by abhi, I am liking it
cam provide a small *.ico version of this image? will use it along social bookmarking buttons

abhi, Please tell how link this logo to homepage?



hari_sanker_r said:


> well, raw file means the one you found in google and not the .ico file.


I found .ico only
no raw file


----------



## hsr (Feb 13, 2009)

anyways i made this too
*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/95126a116090316d7caff459153191d2.png


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 13, 2009)

I tried both logos


> Option 1
> This is cool,funky and wacky
> 
> Option 2
> This is more professional look



after comparing both,at the end i decided to go for professional look
Thank you all for helping especially hari_sanker_r & abhi.eternal. you guys were very helpfull, else i would have be having a logo less blog 


Thanks again


----------



## hsr (Feb 14, 2009)

its ma pleasure dud


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 17, 2009)

I want a avatar and a signature. I have posted more than 20 posts or so but the profile name shows only 4 posts. Why is it like this? Why is not increasing? Please tell me the reason so that i can upload my avatar.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Post somewhere other than Chit-Chat & Gamerz sections.


----------



## hsr (Feb 17, 2009)

lol klaw u miss teh poynt and teh idea is to solv problems not kerate theym


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^ LOLwut??


----------



## toofan (Feb 25, 2009)

I need a new avatar to use in digit. Make anything good thing you like. thanks


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ Give the requirement buddy...!! All my imagination skill are lost due to exam tension  It will need time to come back so post the requirements...


----------



## toofan (Mar 5, 2009)

any shooting pics with text (toofan) moving around with some spcl effects as you put on your urt jump video.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ The same thing I am making for my new avatar in the Digit Forum...Ok I will make 2 of them...


----------



## toofan (Mar 7, 2009)

I am waiting.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 3, 2009)

Toofan here is for u:-

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Toofan-1.jpg

------------------------------------------
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Signature_Krazzy.png


----------



## toofan (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks dear. It looks really hot and spicy.
A totally new design to have although it doesn't match my personality. But i love it and use it for next 1 month and next month you have to design a new for me.
thanks once again.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 4, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Toofan here is for u:-
> 
> *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Toofan-1.jpg




LOL!! I know where you got that one from!!!


----------



## toofan (Apr 5, 2009)

from where?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 5, 2009)

toofan said:


> Thanks dear. It looks really hot and spicy.
> A totally new design to have although it doesn't match my personality. But i love it and use it for next 1 month and next month you have to design a new for me.
> thanks once again.



so start using from this month i.e. april...niaaaaaaaaaa



Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!! I know where you got that one from!!!



err.......The image is not developed by me..It is taken from internet(i know u know the place)...The only thing i did is writing toofan in some style....


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!! I know where you got that one from!!!


*images.google.co.in/images?q=FreeB...ox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&um=1&sa=2

& also available on the other place.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 5, 2009)

I need an animated simpson's avatar.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ You must reach postcount of 100 to request here...


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ You must reach postcount of 100 to request here...



why?


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 25, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> why?



please refer to the first post...



> *You should have 100 posts and be atleast a month old member to request here.*
> *
> Once you had requested you can't request for another 1 Week.*


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

abhi.eternal said:


> please refer to the first post...



Why do I need to have a 100 posts? What is the logic behind that?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ No logic just u need it...  (*so that only active members can use this thread for their benefits*)

This thread not for rare digitians..


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm an active member too. I post on digit everyday.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and why does it need to 100? why can't it be 10 0r 20 or 30?


----------



## shawnmarsh (Apr 28, 2009)

i am just messing up with hullap, he's really a kid ! but has got brains... kinda pro in linux and ofcource i suk at linux  BTW this thread should be sticky..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 1, 2009)

^^ this thread is sticky!!

@jxcess3891
Just attain 100 post count and request...I will make..


----------



## hsr (May 1, 2009)

@ krazzy, remember, quick replies and some posts dont count as posts, like mine, i would have touched thousands by now, but of some reasons, it wont get repd up. in case if you feel i lie, checkout dhr's post count.

@jxcess3891, do post ur requirements, i would be happy to help.


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 2, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> @ krazzy, remember, quick replies and some posts dont count as posts, like mine, i would have touched thousands by now, but of some reasons, it wont get repd up. in case if you feel i lie, checkout dhr's post count.
> 
> @jxcess3891, do post ur requirements, i would be happy to help.



Thanks man. I need an animated avataar of bart simpson.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> @jxcess3891, do post ur requirements, i would be happy to help.


----------



## hsr (May 2, 2009)

@jxcess3891 , hope these help. its not created by me but found wid the help of the great 'thing' we call Google *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8.png

*i32.tinypic.com/i1z761.gif*i28.tinypic.com/2zhidzp.gif*i29.tinypic.com/311p0k4.gif*img1.jurko.net/avatar_18843.gif


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 2, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> @jxcess3891 , hope these help. its not created by me but found wid the help of the great 'thing' we call Google



I know I cud find them on google. But why don't they appear animated when my avataar is displayed. I thot this thread was for this purpose.


----------



## hsr (May 2, 2009)

^^ its prolly bcz the resolution or the image size is gr8r than d limit. let me see what i can do.


----------



## hsr (May 2, 2009)

*i42.tinypic.com/29wagdc.gif

Try this, it may work.


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 3, 2009)

still doesn't wrk


----------



## themadman (May 3, 2009)

its gotta be very small size few kb only otherwise doesnt work


----------



## hsr (May 3, 2009)

*i41.tinypic.com/oh2qg3.gif
final thing, this should work or else the forum is lame


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 3, 2009)

*i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/Krazy_Bluez/SiggyDonecopy.png

Here's what I've made for myself...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 4, 2009)

^^ Excellent dude!! Great...


----------



## Goku DBZ (May 4, 2009)

I want a logo for my site - *inweb.synthasite.com/
1. Photo: Dragon Ball Z
2. Text :InWeb
3. Size :978px by 263px
4.Non-Animation


----------



## rohitshubham (May 5, 2009)

------------------------
photo : goku of dbz/gt
text   : Rohit
size   : photo which can be use as a avatar on this forum and even on orkut{like the one of mrintec}
should be animated image
---------------------------


thank you in advance


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

^^ Ok I will do that withing 2-3 days..


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ Ok I will do that withing 2-3 days..



Hey dude, when I asked u for an avatar u said I need to have 100 posts. Now why this bias?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

^^ *Dude just post the requirements u want for ur avatar/signature hari will make for u..*

I am doing this as i love Dragon Ball Z


----------



## rohitshubham (May 6, 2009)

thanks very much

even i am  a fan of dbz and have watched every episode of dbz and gt and is trying to find dragonball af(is it real?)

by the way how to see the no of of posts given by me or anyone else


----------



## Goku DBZ (May 6, 2009)

I want a logo for my site - *inweb.synthasite.com/
1. Photo: Dragon Ball Z/GT
2. Text :InWeb
3. Size :978px by 263px
4.Non-Animation


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 7, 2009)

^^ Try something new!

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Goku_Rohit.gif


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 7, 2009)

Goku DBZ said:


> I want a logo for my site - *inweb.synthasite.com/
> 1. Photo: Dragon Ball Z
> 2. Text :InWeb
> 3. Size :978px by 263px
> 4.Non-Animation



As I already said u r not an active member of the forum nor had attained 100 post count!
So sorry I will not make this for u!

*But this hari_sankar_r will make this for u! Just PM him or give a visitor message to him...*


----------



## rohitshubham (May 8, 2009)

thanks very much 

can u plz tell me how do u make these king of photos???(especially .gif)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 8, 2009)

rohitshubham said:


> thanks very much



Start using it now!



rohitshubham said:


> can u plz tell me how do u make these king of photos???(especially .gif)



I use software name GIMP to make all photos..


----------



## rohitshubham (May 9, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 12, 2009)

^^ My Pleasure!


----------



## rohitshubham (May 15, 2009)

Ok Ok 
i am not spanning again


----------



## ico (May 15, 2009)

rohitshubham said:


> Ok Ok
> i am not spanning again


he didnot mean you.  there was a spam post which has now been deleted.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 16, 2009)

^^ hehe i need to edit that post!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 16, 2009)

@Gagan 
tu mere thread se koi avatar nahi chata  Request after i return back!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 20, 2009)

Wow, thread iz still alive


----------



## hipozo (Jun 2, 2009)

how do u make a video signature?  i want one with this video in it!

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFARO3uzOOI


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 10, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Wow, thread iz still alive



HAHA!! When I am here! Thread cant be DEAD


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 11, 2009)

HERE is my request:
NAME: INS-ANI
would like it if its somehow related to leo or some something like that.
plan to use it as avatar in DIGIT,other forums and as watermark/logo on some of the photography i have done.
SIZE: One for AVATAR and one for image watermark as felt suitable by you. My photographs are usually 12MP.
ANIMATED/NON: Would prefer non-animated,but wouldn't mind 2-5 frames. Is it possible to use animated logo for watermarks?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 11, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> HERE is my request:
> NAME: INS-ANI
> would like it if its somehow related to leo or some something like that.
> plan to use it as avatar in DIGIT,other forums and as watermark/logo on some of the photography i have done.
> ...



I will do this but "leo" do u mean *"*[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*The constellation **Leo"*[/SIZE][/FONT]?????????????

Reply and i will do it!! haha


----------



## max_demon (Jun 11, 2009)

this thread going great


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 11, 2009)

max_demon said:


> this thread going great



haha thx..Till now every work done!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

*My New Art:-*

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/Signature_UrT_Blazed.gif

Guys rate!


----------



## mahesh (Jun 18, 2009)

The picture i used in my avatar is an animated one. but after i uploading it,  the animation part is dead. can anyone say y this happens.?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

maheshr said:


> The picture i used in my avatar is an animated one. but after i uploading it,  the animation part is dead. can anyone say y this happens.?



I can try to solve this problem! Post the animated pic here, i will modify one thing and then it will be solved..

*Edit#1*:-


Aspire said:


> 1. Photo: This or This
> 2. Text : [UTMC]Crazykiller
> 3. Size :Signature Size
> 4. Non-Animation
> ...



You need to attain 100 post count! and for u specially without spam post 



Aspire said:


> Also could you tell me where to download *GIMP*?



Use google before asking stupid question! 

*Edit#2:-
*
Guys rate my pic! (above post)


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

It sucks


----------



## mahesh (Jun 18, 2009)

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/7518/avatar3166216.gif.

Here is the original picture.

1) Use this picture
2)Add my user name to it
3)Animation needed


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

The earlier Picture was better


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

Aspire said:


> It sucks



Yea! Yea! i expected this from u!  



maheshr said:


> *img268.imageshack.us/img268/7518/avatar3166216.gif.
> 
> Here is the original picture.
> 
> ...



ok i will make this for u! I need 1-2 days!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

> Yea! Yea! i expected this from u!


I said
*It sucks 
The earlier Picture was better  *


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok! Leave my thread! I dont want to make bad condition of this thread as u have made that of the Urban Terror thread!

Don't Reply


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Ok! Leave my thread! I dont want to make bad condition of this thread as u have made that of the Urban Terror thread!
> 
> Don't Reply



Whom are you talking to?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

eh! u u ! leave my thread!

bang my head with my monitor!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## Aspire (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know your address.
How can i come to your home to bang your head against your monitor?


----------



## Garbage (Jun 21, 2009)

LOGO... Not avatar.

1. Photo which u want :  Any background... But I have to use it on black ground.. Means black background and then logo on it.

2. Text to write : "SB"

3. Size of the signature/avatar/logo : 80x80.

4. Animation or not : as your wish.. I don't need it actually... But if you can make it good, then... np 

Thanks


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 21, 2009)

@Garbage

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/17322/sb.jpg


----------



## Aspire (Jun 21, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @Garbage
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pfiles/17322/sb.jpg



errr Krazzy...........
He wanted a picture on black background and not Wooden Texture
See ↓



Garbage said:


> LOGO... Not avatar.
> 
> 1. Photo which u want :  Any background... But I have to use it on black ground.. Means black background and then logo on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 21, 2009)

Is this Krazzy?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/avatar42457_11.gif


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 22, 2009)

Aspire said:


> errr Krazzy...........
> He wanted a picture on black background and not Wooden Texture
> See ↓



Nah! read clearly he wanted a picture that can be used ON BLACK BACKGROUND not WITH BLACK BACKGROUND 



Aspire said:


> Is this Krazzy?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/avatar42457_11.gif



eh! my ingame photo


----------



## Aspire (Jun 22, 2009)

^^
ok
But this is the original text


> Photo which u want : *Any background*... But I have to use it on black ground.. *Means black background and then logo on it.*



Quite Ironic Lines.


----------



## mahesh (Jun 22, 2009)

wat abt my avatar?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 22, 2009)

oh! sorry i was banned and i forgot abt u!  kk will do it soon!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 22, 2009)

Krazzy hosT?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 22, 2009)

mahesh ur avatar will be ready till 2morrow night! actually i am busy 

Edit#1:-


Aspire said:


> Krazzy hosT?



U must reply this in the specific thread (UrT thread) not here


----------



## mahesh (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^ Okkkkkkkk


----------



## shantanu (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah !! please sgo on-topic with the thread.. but as its Chit-chat  , its bandwidth wastage.. so ..


----------



## din (Jun 23, 2009)

Need a logo 

To replace the default one here - *www.itjalakam.info

It is related to this thread, so that you will get full idea

IT = Information technology

Jalakam = Window (in sanskrit, same in malayalam)

No hurry, do when you are not busy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 24, 2009)

@Mahesh
I tried out something very very new! Hope u will like this 

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Untitled.gif

*Edit#1:*

@din
1. Photo: Can u plz provide what type of photo u need..
2. Text : Plz provide this
3. Size : Plz provide this
4. Plz specify that u want animation or not..


----------



## din (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello

1. Photo - anything related to IT, computers and education. 

2. IT Jalakam

3. Size - 135 X 135

4. No animation needed, plain one will be ok. Please have a look at the wiki site, so that you will have an idea, also the logo should match the site theme.

I know I am asking too much, hope you do not mind


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 25, 2009)

kk! din i will do this for u  (but will take 2-3 days)..... hope u not in hurry!


----------



## din (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello Krazzy, please take your time, no hurry at all.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

@din
hmm a simple and good logo! if u dont like it, i can make other for u..

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/ITJalakam.jpg


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

@Din
I tried to make a logo for your site too.
Check it out............
*www2.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/6594fa96d9b2062f0ac05276ea0494962g.jpg
@Krazzy
How to use GIMP?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

Aspire said:


> @Krazzy
> How to use GIMP?



???????? How means what??? Google to know about some of the tools and the thing is that u need to be imaginative...!! And all art which u had seen till yet made by Me is done using GIMP so GIMP = Photoshop


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

How's this one??
*www2.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/6594fa96d9b2062f0ac05276ea0494962g.jpg
Made it using Photoshop..................


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

I think that Front Facing Laptop would be better than side facing laptop


----------



## din (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you guys, I posted both the logos in the wiki thread and waiting for some response - As the wiki is a group effort.

Will let you know soon.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

@din
Just go for the better logo!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

@Din
Go for the worse logo plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

LOL Crazy!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

@Din
Check this out
It was made by Nikhil, but it was too large so i reduced its size
*img200.imageshack.us/img200/9506/logojcf.th.png


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

^^ cool! wait i take ur background and add text in my style!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/IT_Jalakam.jpg

but still I think this is best:-

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/ITJalakam.jpg


----------



## din (Jun 27, 2009)

@Krazzy Warrior

Thank you very much, but infra mentioned (in the wiki thread) that we may get into trouble as the laptops are HP machines. I posted two more logos in the thread. Waiting for other members suggestion.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/IT_Jalakam.jpg


Nice one


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ cool! wait i take ur background and add text in my style!!



That logo was made by NikhilVerma. 



Krazzy Warrior said:


> *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/IT_Jalakam.jpg



LOL!! It's JALAKAM, naab!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks like I'm not alone to make that mistake


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

din said:


> @Krazzy Warrior
> 
> Thank you very much, but infra mentioned (in the wiki thread) that we may get into trouble as the laptops are HP machines. I posted two more logos in the thread. Waiting for other members suggestion.




Wait discard that photo and give this one:-

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/IT_Jalakam.png

*Spelling Fixed!*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Nice one



oh! thanks



Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!! It's JALAKAM, naab!



LOL! thanks fixed!

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/IT_Jalakam.png


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I will do this but "leo" do u mean *"*[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*The constellation **Leo"*[/SIZE][/FONT]?????????????
> 
> Reply and i will do it!! haha


Yeah its the constellation LEO.
sry for delay in reply.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 2, 2009)

^^i cant get a good pic of leo! it will be easy for me if u give me link for the pic!!

@din
what happened?? mine got selected??


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2009)

@Krazzy Warrior

No, not finalized on it yet. It is like I am waiting for the other members suggestion. As the wiki is a combined effort of about 15 members, waiting for their comments as well.


----------



## iamnoob (Jul 4, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^i cant get a good pic of leo! it will be easy for me if u give me link for the pic!!
> 
> @din
> what happened?? mine got selected??



Thinks he is the best????


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 4, 2009)

^^ I didnt said that! just asking! crazykiller


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 6, 2009)

din! what happened?


----------



## din (Jul 10, 2009)

@Krazzy Warrior

As per the request in the thread, I put a poll to select the logo in the wiki thread. I will keep you updated.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 5, 2009)

Create a Avatar for me !! Anything will do Regarding Games NAAB !!, but it must be good  Hmm try Unreal Tournament related smthing.... 
Let's see what you can think of, for me !!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ Naab King ka post salakho par!! will make it soon 

*Edit#1:-*
aabe o drama kabhi bolta hai POP ki photo toh kabhi wallpaper kabhi kya...thik se post kar...


----------



## Aspire (Aug 5, 2009)

salakhon par??
You mean on bars?

Here you go,
*blog.kir.com/archives/images/man%20in%20PrisonBars.jpg


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 6, 2009)

looking at the type of Avatars and Signatures, it makes me laugh.. no offense, but you guys should improve your skills, and really it's need lot of work... try www.psdtuts.com and try some tutorials from it.. naabs..
See my Signature and learn..
*www.deviantart.com/download/131688882/Sign_of_Purple_by_Krazy_Bluez.png

P.S: this was a wallpaper that I made for my friend.. 
*i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/Krazy_Bluez/th_Wallpaper.png

Now don't ask me to make siggy's and all that..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 6, 2009)

Aspire said:


> salakhon par??
> You mean on bars?


obviously  Huslter dont deserve anything better than that!!



Krazy Bluez said:


> looking at the type of Avatars and Signatures, it makes me laugh.. no offense, but you guys should improve your skills, and really it's need lot of work... try www.psdtuts.com and try some tutorials from it.. naabs..
> See my Signature and learn..
> *www.deviantart.com/download/131688882/Sign_of_Purple_by_Krazy_Bluez.png
> 
> ...


woho!!!really really nice...n1 i m beginner in photo-editing... I made this thread so that i can improve my skill in photo-designing !!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 6, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> woho!!!really really nice...n1 i m beginner in photo-editing... I made this thread so that i can improve my skill in photo-designing !!!



I wasn't intended to tell you, you are really improving btw, and I know Open Source rocks, still try to use Photoshop CS3 or something, it will only help you in the future, and one more thing, just try to learn from tutorials as much as you can, there are loads of them, but the one that I posted before is really nice, all detailed images and step-by-step procedure, (i'm not promoting the site btw) so best of luck to you for the future..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 6, 2009)

^^hehe!! i know that photoshop is the software which goona help me out in long run...I already downloaded photoshop cs3 for *cough* and have installed it...okay, from now onward i gonna use photoshop for my making all arts...i visited that site and its really really nice..a nice collection of quality tutorial with step to step instruction!!  okay, i will be learning and following tuts given at that site and will post the outcome here for sure!!  thx for suggestion and psdtuts site.....


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 6, 2009)

^No problem, and best of luck..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 7, 2009)

Hustler give wallpaper or whatever...


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 21, 2009)

??? U were gonna select urself something !! Week is Over, Sigh u ..... !!!


----------



## IronCruz (Aug 28, 2009)

Any photo
name: Girish
animation required..
which can look awesome....


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 1, 2009)

????? Still my Avatar pending...... U Lazy... Krazzy


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 2, 2009)

aww guys i m really really busy! will not be able to complete ur request for some weeks.. btw what kind of avatar u want Hustler??


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 30, 2009)

nyone can make one fr me...
related 2 dante(dmc)..preferably of dmc3...
wit ApoCalypse written in bold black...
nd "the end is near" in subtitle...
pls try


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 31, 2009)

^^^^^  (le kar diya ) hope u will like it

 *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/ApoCalypse_Image.jpg

This one is for Hustler Bhaiya who is a great POP fan:-
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/hustler_pop.jpg

I have used the same technique in making both of them....


----------



## Aspire (Oct 31, 2009)

^wit ApoCalypse written in bold black...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 31, 2009)

^ black was not looking good....and let ApoCalypse decide if its look comfortable for him or not....


----------



## Aspire (Oct 31, 2009)

^Ok
But you could try a different pic as well


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 31, 2009)

thx man...iss gr8...lovely...oh daddy,put it away!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 31, 2009)

^my pleasure!! u can put that as ur avatar....


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 1, 2009)

le kar diya
i could'nt do it den as i wuz playin in a clan match...ow i can still  feel d DE rounds in ma head...Not to mention d snipers..damn!


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 18, 2009)

Can I renew my pic as well? Something that matches my username!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 19, 2009)

^^ My simple google search ended up with this:-
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/20000/images.jpg

I can remove that "s" from Conquerors and put "The" before if u want...If you like this pic, reply, and i'll do the necessary changes and if not, than for god sake provide me with a pic...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 21, 2009)

^^Well, the fact lies on the thing that I tried Photoshop CS3 (got it from *cough*) and founded it quite awkward(dunno why)...I know that it long run its Photoshop that gonna help me but still, frankly speaking i don't have enough time(atleast till April) to start/learn photo-designing from a new end(by reading Photoshop tuts)..Anyways thanks for the suggestion and i will definitely look forward to learn photoshop in future..


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^Well, the fact lies on the thing that I tried Photoshop CS3 (got it from *cough*) and founded it quite awkward(dunno why)...I know that it long run its Photoshop that gonna help me but still, frankly speaking i don't have enough time(atleast till April) to start/learn photo-designing from a new end(by reading Photoshop tuts)..Anyways thanks for the suggestion and i will definitely look forward to learn photoshop in future..


That was a spammer you replied to!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 22, 2009)

^^ I know  जैसे जहर को जहर काटता है वैसे spam  को spam  काटता है....!!! लोल!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 27, 2009)

hey guys...i just created my own avatar in photoshop...it has my initials- HSM..tell me what you think? can you guys suggest any improvements?how can i make it look more attractive?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@krazzy warrior: your work is very good...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 27, 2009)

@Krazzy Warrior
hey could you make an avatar for me?
I want my username on it .. SSK the Gr8
i have not decided the pic... u could put anything u like... maybe Alexander the gr8's pic   or some game character

It may or may not be animated its for you to decide.


----------

